# HM's Carrion Crown AP - CT



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to thank  @Thanee  for the Combat Thread - now known as the CT thread - idea. 

I have wanted to try this and since this group is doing a few practice rounds first we will continue to use the CT once the adventures start.

To start everyone please post up a stat block post first (mini RG lol) that you can have and edit throughout the whole campaign if you wish. Then I will set the stage for the first encounter.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half-drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvin is ready to go, longbow in hand.

Initiative (1d20+5=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 12/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laalihttp://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Ariel_Esimae(perrinmiller)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

*Halal Arnyeka (Stat Block and Combat Token)*

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Cantrips:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy ~ stat blocks*

*Marshan*  ~ Guardian of Erastil's flock ~ Cleric/Summoner
Current* AC: 14  HP:** 14  *Move: 30' Weapon: L.Hammer + Cestus Active Spells: none[sblock=Marshan's Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)  (2 Dex, 2 Leather or 4 Mage Armor)  *
**HP:* 14 Current *HP: 14*
CMB: 2CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +4 

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 at 10' reach
Cestus +2, d4+2 at 5' reach
When Enlarged: Lucerne Hammer +2, 3d6+4 at 20' reach

+3 Perception, +2 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Orisons:* Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 5/5 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon
[/sblock]*Toddy* ~ battle llama ~ unavailable at the moment
Current* AC: 14  HP: 6 *Move: 40' Weapon: bite/claw/claw Active Spells: none[sblock=Toddy's Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 or 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (2 Dex, 2 NA, occasionally 4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 6 Current *HP: 6*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 

*Natural Weapons:* 
Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d6+2; Claw +3, d4+2
+14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth
 [/sblock]

Init 1d20+2=14


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+2=15)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longsword

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]

Ok, this is what I have so far...and I'll use gold for my color if there are no issues with it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

The five strangers are finally removed from their cells and ushered down a dark corridor. Bound and hooded they pray it is finally time for someone to put them out of the misery that has been their life for... what a month... more? Time has been lost in the dark of the cell and the inconsistent handing out of food and water.

You are thrown into a room your bonds cut as rough hands throw you to the floor others jostled into you as they too are thrown to the floor. Your freed hands quickly remove the hood and you see the large room that you and the others have been thrown into and is that your gear? 

It is! Each of you find everything you had on you when you were captured and in great condition. Each pile sits on a separate table with a chair beside it waiting for you to once again don your armor and weapons. As you do so you look around at the others your eyes adjusting to the dim light of candles set about. It is almost a menagerie of humanoids... a dark elf(maybe?), a tengu, an aasimar, a human, and a gnome. Each dons his own gear in silence and right before the last boot string is laced up and buckle fastened the room vibrates as the north walls start to separate. 

The two stone halves slowly slide apart revealing the blinding light of the day at noon. You can hardly see but you can hear well enough as the sounds of a thousand voices roar in adulation and cheer for the sport they are about to witness. 

Still half blind the group makes it towards the light. Their feet leave the cold stone floor and move onto dry hot sand. Suddenly a javelin from out of nowhere takes the gnome in the chest and the poor creature flies back dead before he stops moving. His blood pours slowly into the sand bright red now, but soon to be like all the other dark brown stains that make the floor of the arena look like leopard's fur. 

The thrower growls in triumph and the crowd roars back. The last four strangers, finally adjusting to the light, see the armed ogre a sit hefts another javelin and readies another throw. 

 [sblock=Combat]
*EVERYONE POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13  10  l.bow/none
Halal            16  12  sawtooth&cestus/none
Marshan          14  14  l.hammer/none
Ogre             17  30  javelin/none
Gergori          15  16  l.sword/none
```
[sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2011)

HM, I can read every sblock in this thread except the Combat sblock you posted.  When I quote your post I see the color tags are messed up.  Maybe if you close the gray tag before the sblock it will make a difference.  Also, if you do that you shouldn't need the white color tag.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: How's that?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Still not working for me. I tried going through and removing _all_ of the color tags and it worked fine.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: I didn't see an tags but How's that? See the CT thread is already working. We use it for stuff like this and save the IC thread for all the RP.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC ~ number of actions available] Did I get a full minute to summon Toddy while people were putting on armor?  I would summon him before attempting to put on my armor.  And donning leather armor is a full minute anyways.  Once he is summoned, mage armor me (AC16), mage armor Toddy(AC18), pull on cestus, pick up hammer...  grab rest of gear in time allotted,   walls open[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry no prep and no ediolon this time around. The next lvl one fight he will be in to start (vs orcs). And if you want to try this fight again with prep we could do that. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half Drow Elf Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Sorry for the hold up, I was sleeping when HM updated.  
I will opt to NOT cast _Sleep _and attempt to end the combat right away. 
The issue with your sblock is that you are missing the "/" in the closing brackets, HM






Frivin comments, "Be careful approaching him, he has a long reach.  Let me sing us a battle song while you guys keep him away from me."

She begins singing a rousing song that inspires courage as it makes fun of ogres fornicating with goblins and catching STDs.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Out of turn talking
*Standard Action:* Bardic Performance Inspire Courage +1 Attack & Damage
*Move Action:* Step back 2 squares North (sorry off the map)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 11/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Halal looks at Firvin sidelong in consideration - in a very raven-like fashion. "OK, lets do this! I'll take the left flank." Once his decision is made, he acts swiftly, moving forward and slightly to one side in order to get some separation from the rest of the group. As he moves, he speaks a quick prayer for Pharasma's protection.

[sblock=Actions]Move 5' SE then 25' S, cast _Shield of Faith_.

Wanted to clarify that Halal wears his Cestus on his 'off-hand.' He's aiming for a two-weapon build, so you might occasionally throw a cestus deflection of an attack into your description of an enemy's miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 17 (14 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre/Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (1/2)
*Cantrips:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

OOC: Sorry there is no off the map (my fault) you are in an arena and the edge of the map marks of the walls.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine then.  Ignore Firvin's Move Action for this round.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 2, 2011)

*Marshan ~ Cleric/Summoner*

"I'll keep him where he is at."  Sidestepping a bit and then moving straight forward at the beast he growls a prayer to Erastil and grows in size to match the beast.  He then swings his mighty hammer, nailing the ogre firmly and avenging the poor gnome.[sblock=Actions]Free talk, Move 5 ft SE, then 25 ft south.  Swift action to Enlarge into the east and north squares.  With 15 ft of open space between me and the ogre, std attack to swing the hammer with a 20' reach.  Hoping for an AoO if it moves 10' or throws it's readied javelin.[/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)  (2 Dex, 2 Leather Armor)  *
**HP:* 14 Current *HP: 14*
CMB: 2CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +4 

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: Lucerne Hammer +2, 3d6+4 at 15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach


+3 Perception, +2 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Orisons:* Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 5/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon[/sblock][sblock=oops]Add one to the attack and damage for the bard's inspiring singing.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Marshan watches as the ogre drops it's javelin and roars as it starts to charge forward. As the great beast draws its club the warrior priest brings the hammer down on the poor beasts head caving in it's soft skull.

OOC: Almost as bad as a first turn sleep.

 [sblock=Combat]
*EVERYONE POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13  10  l.bow/none
Halal           [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 18[/COLOR]  12  sawtooth&cestus/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]shield of faith[/I][/COLOR]
Marshan          14  14  l.hammer/none
Ogre             [COLOR=SeaGreen]15[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Red]-5[/COLOR]  g.club/[COLOR=SeaGreen][I]charge;[COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I][/COLOR]
Gergori          15  16  l.sword/none
```
[sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round -1
Firvin - starts bardic performance, no move
Halal - moved, cast shield of faith
Marshan - enlarged(swift), moved, attack (hit, dmg = 15)
Ogre - charge 
Gergori - is up[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok that proves SK's character is a smash mouth cleric. LOL. But I wonder what would have happened had the AoO missed. Your modifier was only +3 and had a better chance of missing than hitting.

Rolling...

Edit: ok if the AoO misses than the chance of Marshan taking a big hit increases that was a good attack roll and not really needed as the ogre only needed to roll a 5 to hit your character. And it's not even who gets init as the ogre would have thrown a javelin at a random player, and the result would have been the same.

Everyone ready to move on?

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 4, 2011)

Marshan turns to the crowd and roars in triumph.  As he returns to his normal form he shouts "Now where's my gold!"

OOC: Sorry Gregori, I needed the side step into your charge lane to block his charge lanes and make sure I had my proper reach advantage.  Now, if the eidolon was out, it would have double moved to be in behind the ogre and either drawn the attack, or got another AoO.  

The only move the ogre had to not take an AoO was stepping back 5 ft and throwing the javelin.  I had all other basic moves covered.  But, at least that would have been about 1/2 his damage potential of swinging that big club.

 That weapon is worth paying the feat for.  This character would be even more devastatingly smash mouth if I went with Cleric/Ranger.  But I want to do the summoner.  
Yep, ready to move on.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2011)

Gregori packs his suitcase and goes home since he clearly isn't needed.

I'm joking, of course, but there is a grain of truth there.  Of my tactics/abilities Marshan does them all quicker and better with the exception, perhaps, of to hit numbers.  Honestly, it's a little discouraging.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice round, SK! One level one character takes out an Ogre with one swing . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Remember the good old days, when an Ogre was a decent match for an entire level 3 party?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Your right GE the dice rolled well for him because the modifier is on the low side. But if SK's tactics are to get into melee as soon as possible he is going to find that 14 AC a drawback.


HM


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2011)

With enlarged reach that won't be a problem unless we're swarmed by creatures.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yeah.  If I don't hit first and harder, I have a good chance of going down.  There was a reason why I asked about slowing down on casting spells in medium armor and then taking mostly out of combat spells.  With the player's guide out, I am thinking of switching out grease for mount for flavor.  Then +1 caster level on mount means I get a no maintenance horse for 4 hours up to twice a day at first level.  It fits well for an ex-soldier, forest walker cleric who pulls beasts out from the nether regions to do his bidding.  But, that is intentionally gimping his spell casting for flavor.

Do you guys want me building for power, or for flavor?

A pit fight is the optimal situation for Marshan.  They have limited distance to run, and I have surprise tactics that tip the balance.  But, I only get that trick for five rounds a day.  I also carry a separate batch of large arrows to do it as a ranged trick.  Enlarge, then shoot the large arrows for 2d6 each.  

Since I am the only mass healer, when someone yells medic, I am going to have to burn my action in channeling.  So, I will probably only be frontline melee 85% of the time.  Without two frontliners using bottlenecking tactics, our bard will be easy pickings.  And the eidolon isn't a real threat until about 4th level.  Up to that point, it is more useful as a distraction.   Where I will fall behind is in feats.  Selective Channel is nearly a requirement.

PS. I will be upgrading from leather to chain shirt armor as soon as I can afford it.  The bow is another thing that will be immediately upgraded as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Any single opponent in a one shot fight is going to get gang-raped if it loses initiative.  But how often are we going to face only one opponent?  I suggest we gather more data and fight the orcs before changing anything.

I have no problem with one shot kills by one guy, it is a benefit for the team.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering why the large arrows? It says "all equipment is similarly enlarged" so won't that make the arrows the next step up in damage??

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

I have never played a summoner before, but Afg's Eidolon appears to be quite good.  Why won't yours be good until 4th level?

Are we ready for the next fight against the orcs?  I can roll the initiatives this weekend.  Are the orcs (five?) straight out of the bestiary?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

OOC: Six straight out of the Bestiary.

The group has been traveling the sweltering jungle of the Mwangi Expanse for days. Thinking themselves lost it is a relief when they see signs of ruins jutting above the thick trees. 

Stone pillars covered in vines show what must be the lost temple they have been looking for. Excitedly they move forward with renewed vigor. When they breakthrough the jungle foliage unto a cobble stoned plaza they sigh in relief.

Their excitement is cut short as a gruntal voice calls out. "What we have 'ere boyz. Looks like da jungle spit us out some sport."

OOC: Roll INIT! if you beat the INIT below please post up actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Frivin comments, "Outnumbered by gods be damned orcs here!? Well, let me try to even the odds."

She begins her incantation.









*OOC:*


According to PF, Sleep takes a full round and doesn't go into effect until the beginning of her next turn?  I am not so sure I want to keep this spell if the bad guys get to move around during the casting.





[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+5=24)
*Free Action:*  Out of turn talking
*Full Round Action:* Begin casting _Sleep_
*Move Action:* not allowed[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 12/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

Due to his avian nature, Halal doesn't sweat like his friends in the torrid jungle heat, but his beak gapes as he pants. He's somewhat lost in the dazing routing of putting one foot in front of the other, but when the orc speaks up - foolishly ruining any chance of surprising the explorers - he brings his attention quickly to the business at hand.

He moves directly toward the foe, calling as he goes, "Pharasma, grant me your aid! If it be your will, I'll send these creatures to your side!"

His fist lashes out, but the plates on his cestus draw sparks as it scrapes the stone of the well rather than connecting with the orc's ugly face.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=16)

Swift: Call _Judgement of Justice_ (+1 Attack)
Move: 4S, 1SE, 1S (Placing him NE of the well & NW of the bandaged Orc), Draw Sawtooth Sabre
Standard: Attack (1d20+3=5) And today's streak continues . . . apparently Pharasma's not quite ready to receive these Orcs, at least not at Halal's hands [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halal Arnyeka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 17 (14 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2011)

Marshan draws his hammer and moves forward.  As he grows in size to that of an ogre, he bellows "You have one chance to leave peacefully!" [sblock=actions]Move equiv Draw weapon, move south four, swift enlarge west and north, free talk, awaiting my AoO on one of the three.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~ Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)  (2 Dex, 2 Leather Armor)  *
**HP:* 14 Current *HP: 14*
CMB: 2CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +4 

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: Lucerne Hammer +2, 3d6+4 at 15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach

+3 Perception, +2 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Orisons:* Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 5/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon         
*
Toddy ~ **Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (2 Dex, 2 NA, occasionally 4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 6 Current *HP: 6*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 

*Natural Weapons:* 
Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d6+2; Claw +3, d4+2
+14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth, Combat Reflexes[/sblock][sblock=ooc]In the future, Marshan is going to be walking with the polearm out as a walking stick, so it will be in hand even in surprise rounds.  When enlarged, arrows fired return to their normal size as soon as they leave my bow, so that is the purpose of already large arrows.  And the eidolon is taking Skilled(perception) and Skilled(acrobatics) early while having 1/2 the hit points of everyone else.  It will take him a while to build up steam.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Previous action edited.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Or you could have used the beak, [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thought about that as well - so many options![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I was wondering why the large arrows? It says "all equipment is similarly enlarged" so won't that make the arrows the next step up in damage??




No.  Or rather the arrows enlarge until they leave the possession of the enlarged creature then they revert to normal size.

Although, technically, a large arrow in Marshan's possession would enlarge to Huge and wouldn't be usable (as far as I can tell) in his large bow.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 5, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov*

Gregori moving slightly quicker than Halal moves south towards the orcs but stopping shy of them.  He draws a pair of vials and quickly mixes the contents of the two before lobbing it at the nearest orc.  His aim is slightly off and it lands in the empty space just in front of and between the two orcs splashing them both.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: south 5 squares (30 ft of move assuming the square with the triangle is difficult terrain)
Standard: draw, mix & toss bomb.  Splash dmg 2, Ref DC 12 for half.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 17 Current: 17
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 1/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> No.  Or rather the arrows enlarge until they leave the possession of the enlarged creature then they revert to normal size.
> 
> Although, technically, a large arrow in Marshan's possession would enlarge to Huge and wouldn't be usable (as far as I can tell) in his large bow.



For starters, Toddy will be carrying a quiver of the large arrows and Marshan will be standing next to Toddy to draw from that quiver then shooting.  Eventually, an efficient quiver will hold both sizes in it's extra dimensional spaces, and I will draw the correct size of unchanged arrows.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Frivin starts her incantation drawing forth bits of sand. When suddenly one of the orcs yells out, *"Caster!" 

*Stepping over for a better throw one of the orcs let's a javelin fly the missile catching her thigh as it plants itself in the ground near her. 

Marshan tries diplomacy first with the orcs. "You no get peace! Just cut ta pieces man-ogre." one yells then charging forward alongside his fellow.

Gergori steps up to unleash a bomb that would certainly take one of this orcs out of this fight but the terrain proves bothersome and his aim is off. As he looks to draw a weapon one of the beasts is on top of him in a flash. It's breath is in his face, it's smell is in his nostrils, and... and... it's falchion is deep into the man's gut.

Halal rushes into the fight. He tries a quick haymaker to take out the already wounded looking orc. But the orc dodges the blow and the tengu misses. Turning back to his opponent he sees it trying to get around him, no wait. It is trying to get Halal between him and the well. As the Emissary tries to dodge aside big grey hands come in from the side to stop him, and the bandage orc grins as he too grabs at the Halal. Again the tengu takes a swing...

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in init order*

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan         [COLOR=Cyan] 12[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   5 [/COLOR] l.hammer/[I][COLOR=Cyan]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
Gergori          15   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  none/none
Halal           [COLOR=DarkOrchid] 13 [/COLOR] 12  cestus/[COLOR=DarkOrchid]grappled[/COLOR]
Orcs(2)          13   6  falchionorjavelin/none
Orc              13  [COLOR=Red]-8 [/COLOR] falchion/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];location southwest of Marshan
Orc              [COLOR=YellowGreen]11[/COLOR]   6  falchion/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]charged[/I][/COLOR];location southeast of Marshan
Orc              [COLOR=DarkOrchid]11  [/COLOR] [COLOR=Orange]4 [/COLOR] Tengu/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]grappled[/COLOR][/I];location east of Halal
Orc             [COLOR=YellowGreen] 11 [/COLOR] [COLOR=Orange] 5 [/COLOR] falchion/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]charged[/I][/COLOR];location south of Gergori
Toddy            14   6  none/none
```
[sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Firvin - begin casting sleep
Halal - move, attack (miss), judgment(swift)
Marshan - move, draw weapon, enlarge(swift) 
Gergori - move, throw bomb (miss)
Ocrs - varies[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
- perrinmiller, under move actions you have none allowed, 5'step (although not a move action) I believe is allowed.
- Frivin hit by javelin but not a crit due to cover from pillar. 
- Found out my Bestiary has a misprint and lists the orc falchion attack as +4 (should be +5) So hit Gergori by one.
- Need AoO from Marshan (I have not yet rolled those orcs attacks will wait)
- Need AoO from Halal
- Need concentration check from Frivin
- After Marshan's AoO only one orc could attack him this round (might have saved his life).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

Marshan's swings on the outside orc to the west, nailing it good with a blow that would take down a normal man.
Toddy tries to move around to perform his flanking duties.  He gets most of the way there before taking a nip that fails miserably.
[sblock=actions]Marshan AoO hits.  Toddy move 2 Southwest, 4 South, 1 Southwest, then missing with the bite.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

A soild hit from Marshan sends one of the orcs into a battlefield stupor. As it tries to gather it's wits (and falchion form it's holder) the other orc charges forward slicing a large gash into the Cleric.

The wounded orc makes his way into the fight falchion finally in hand. He shakes his head to clear the stars circling it.

Toddy nips at the orc but he may be to daze to realize he was bit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

Halal senses the Orc closing in for a grapple and instinctively snaps his head forward, stabbing his beak deep into the cheek of the foul thing.

[sblock=Actions]AoO: To Hit (1d20-3=15) for (1d3+1=4) Damage.

HM - I goofed and had Halal's CMD listed as 13. It should have been 14 (w/ Combat Expertise activated). So Halal shouldn't actually be grappled. Sorry about the mix-up, I was copying his stat-block from another character and forgot to change the CMD.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halal Arnyeka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]As a note, with you guys spreading out like that, the orcs aren't bunched up for maximum effectiveness of the sleep spell, but I failed the Concentration check anyway.  I probably will ditch the spell after this, I don't like this 1 round casting time at all. 

Fully aware of 5ft steps, but Full round action means no separate Move Action, that's all I meant. Also Eschew Materials means the orcs would probably need a Spellcraft roll to determine she was casting a spell.  But I expect one would still chuck a javelin anyway.  

The EnWorld roller hates me, all my players are hitting in the game I DM and bad guys keeping hitting my characters in other games. [/sblock]
Firvin loses concentration on her spell after being hit with the javelin.  She casts a spell to help protect her from additional attacks while staying behind the cover of the pillar.  With her companions rushing head long into the fray while outnumbered, she expects things to not go so well and figures she will need the significant protection Mage Armor provides.

[sblock=Actions]Concentration (1d20+5=16) vs. DC 17; Fail
*Free Action:*  None
*Standard Action:* Caster Mage Armor
*Move Action:* none taken[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 12/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

Marshan's enlarge ends and he back steps to the north east, re-enlarges north and east, then swings on the unwounded orc that slashed him.  The full force of the hammer splits the skull of the orc in two.  It collapses in a pool of blood and brains, dead.

[sblock=actions]free enlarge ends, 5 ft step NE to be due south of the bard, swift enlarge to the north and east, std attack   Sorry about the wrong label on the attack roll.  AoO reach of mr. staggered, soft cover for the bard, and can even reach mr. bandaged.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~ Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)  (2 Dex, 2 Leather Armor)  *AC: 12 *enlarged*
**HP:* 14 Current *HP: 5*
CMB: 2CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +4 

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: Lucerne Hammer +2, 3d6+4 at 15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach

+3 Perception, +2 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Orisons:* Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor
Domain Power: 5/3 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon         
*
Toddy ~ **Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) (2 Dex, 2 NA, occasionally 4 Mage Armor)
*HP:* 6 Current *HP: 6*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 

*Natural Weapons:* 
Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d6+2; Claw +3, d4+2
+14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth, Combat Reflexes[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

Gregori draws his longsword and viciously cuts the orc in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: draw longsword
Standard: attack orc

perrinmiller, I agree we didn't follow the best tactical actions.  Gregori is a slow starter and for best effectiveness would take a round or two to reach his pinnacle but he wasn't about to let Halal get swarmed by all the orcs on this side.  You're going to have to accept that we're not going to always follow the course of action that is optimal tactically.  Lecture all you want (actually, please don't) but that isn't likely to change.  Hanging back may be safest but in my experience I've found it is rarely the most fun.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 17 Current: 6
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 1/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]An attack on Marshan by either of my orcs will generate one or two AoOs.  Between Marshan and Toddy, three AoOs are primed and ready.  If Marshan is dropped, a bard behind me can cure light wounds on me, if not, a channel healing burst is coming next for all of us.  My large size is providing cover for the bard.  Only Toddy can be attacked without generating AoOs, and he is the sacrificial lamb anyways.   If we had waited back, they would have simply charged or all skewered the one not wearing armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

"Gregori, help me flank this guy!" Halal punches at the orc injured by Gregori. Seeking to discourage the other orc from trying another grapple he lashes out with his beak again, punching a bloody hole in the orc's other cheek.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+1=5) vs. Orc attacked by Gregori
Attack (1d20-4=16) & Crit Confirm (1d20-4=9) vs. Orc that tried to grapple Halal (previously damaged by AoO)
Damage (1d3+1=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I wanted Halal to get in an attack while the Orcs were still flat-footed, potentially getting his precision damage. It didn't work out, but he and Gregori are now in position to flank one of the orcs in our group. Later builds should give Halal lots of opportunities to get his sneak damage, but for now he's really got to work to set them up.

As GlassEye said, likely not the best tactical decisions, but he's having fun. I think it's cool that the only weapon he's hit with so far is his beak. Not the best damage weapon in his arsenal, but a good mental image.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halal Arnyeka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Mowgli are we sure your CMD is 14?  I have it at...

CMD: 13 = 10 + 1 [STR] + 2 [DEX] + 0 [BAB] + 0 [MISC]

Nowhere I read says Combat Expertise *adds* to your CMD it does say it *subtracts* one from any CMB's you roll (along with attacks).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]If it isn't too late Gregori will sidestep one square to the east (5 ft. step).  Mowgli, I don't have any problems helping Halal set up for precision damage but you might have to remind me a couple of times until I start remembering you _have_ precision damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Dodge bonuses, which the Combat Expertise grants +1 for him, are added to CMDs. (p.199)  
Edit: Oops! Retracted comment on Shield of Faith. The Shield of Faith was the last fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC - SK]Glad you mentioned that you'd retracted the Shield of Faith comment. I still had the effect turned on in HeroLab. Correct CMD is 14.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Hmm... good to remember that little clause. I think I may have read that a year or so ago LOL and have never used it myself. Actually have only used CMB vs CMD a handful of times.

But back to Mowgli's character not being grappled (I think he is) - he attacked at a +3 (not sure where that came from). So it doesn't look like he used his Combat Expertise and thus still should have a CMD of 13. Just need Mowgli's take on the numbers in case I am missing something. Then we will continue. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]{shrugs} I will keep that in mind then when I readjust my spells then. Area effect spells work better if we keep the enemy bunched up and requires some cooperation to make them more effective. 

Instead of charging ahead against superior numbers with rogues, I use a ranged weapon for that initial sneak attack, then use readied attacks and maneuver to flank. To me, using one sneak attack to let the enemy gang up on you isn't worth it, but if you find that fun, go right ahead.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]If it isn't too late Gregori will sidestep one square to the east (5 ft. step).  Mowgli, I don't have any problems helping Halal set up for precision damage but you might have to remind me a couple of times until I start remembering you _have_ precision damage.[/sblock]




[sblock=GlassEye]Will do, and appreciated! I'll try to put an IC post of some sort up to remind you 'till we get our tactics straight. In this case it didn't matter as he missed his attack on that orc, and he's _pecking away_ at the other one! [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I am afraid I am gonna have to go with HM.  The combat expertise wasn't declared, Judgement of Justice was, raising the cestus from +1 to +2 to attack.  The +3 appears to be a carry over mistake as the bard was not singing.  So, that would have put the CMD at 13 without the dodge bonus and grappled.  The AoO for the initial grapple stands.  Then, while grappled, he could have swung on the one holding him or Gregori's foe with the cestus with that miss roll, and still hit with the secondary beak attack again. 

So, grappled but successfully pecking his captor is what I see.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]But back to Mowgli's character not being grappled (I think he is) - he attacked at a +3 (not sure where that came from). So it doesn't look like he used his Combat Expertise and thus still should have a CMD of 13. Just need Mowgli's take on the numbers in case I am missing something. Then we will continue. [/sblock]




[sblock=HM]Wow, I'm really messing up here! Very embarrassing!  Not sure what's happening to me, but it's a good thing we're doing these tune up fights. I'm using HeroLab to keep up with bonuses, which is _extremely_ handy. The problem is, I then have to remember to turn those adjustments off if they end after the combat's over - I still had both _Shield of Faith_ and Firvi's _Inspire Courage_ turned on. His proper Attack Bonus at the moment is +2. I'd fully intended to turn on his Combat Expertise as soon as he made his first melee attack, and he'd have missed regardless. I'm good with doing it either way, and sorry for the confusion![/sblock]



perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]Instead of charging ahead against superior numbers with rogues, I use a ranged weapon for that initial sneak attack, then use readied attacks and maneuver to flank. To me, using one sneak attack to let the enemy gang up on you isn't worth it, but if you find that fun, go right ahead.  [/sblock]




[sblock=perinnmiller]I always forget that Rogues can use ranged weapons to sneak attack! In this case it looks like I could have taken a 5' step forward, drawn the bow and used it for sneak attack, and played it from there depending on what the orcs did. I'll try to remember that for the future.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli] Cetus Attack: +2 = +1 [STR] + ? [???] 

But I still believe your CMB is 13 please break it down for me I am missing something somewhere.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Mowgli] Cetus Attack: +2 = +1 [STR] + ? [???]
> 
> But I still believe your CMB is 13 please break it down for me I am missing something somewhere.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Cestus Attack: +2 = (+1 STR) + (+1 Judgement of Justice)
CMD: 14 = 10 + (+1 STR) + (+2 DEX) + (+0 BAB) + (+1 Combat Expertise)

The question is whether you allow the C.E. to be activated for that first grapple - I intended to do so but did not declare it, and I'm perfectly fine with you ruling him grappled. His second round actions will still stand, I'll just adjust the fluff a little.

I did have it activated for the second round, and his attack rolls are +1 (Cestus) and -4 (Beak) - now reflected in that rounds post.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli] Thanks I knew I forgot something.

Since it makes a big difference if it (C.E.) was on or not I would say you need to declare it. I will get all kinds of can I go back and... if I allow it even once. So as for your actions this round.

- rolled a 4 to break from grapple (unsuccessful)
or
- attack with beak (hit do to natural 20) 

Which will it be?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=HM]I completely understand; it was my bad for not declaring it.
Attack with the beak, please.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

*"Wat dat,"* the orc near the west side of the well says pointing to Toddy with a javelin. *"Me wants. Me Kill!"* it says throwing the javelin. The lama takes cover behind a pillar so the big dumb orc moves up to try and catch Toddy drawing his falchion as he moves. When he gets close the lama takes a snap at him and he pulls up short noticing the creatures long neck. *"Mmmm, I hope yous taste guid."

*Marshan smashes one orc before shifting back to his normal size. Steeping back he enlarges again and waits for the stunned or to move. When the poor orc sees two of the large hammer-wielding "man-ogres" he moves in for the kill, and is also killed by the gore covered hammer.

Gergori slashes at the orc that has drawn his blood and carelessly leaves himself open for a return stroke. The orc's thick blade and tight muscles force the man to his knees, than all goes dark...

Frivinianna casts a spell of protection to help verse any more attacks. After it is complete she looks up to see that Halal has been hoisted in the air by two orcs and they are moving towards the well. She steels herself as they pitch the tengu in.

*"Well time to see if bird-men fly."* the bandage orc says almost with glee. He and the other orc hoist Halal up and move to the edge of the well. As one they toss the poor tengu high above the center of the dark hole. 

Halal drops like a stone landing hard at the bottom, luckily nothing is seriously broken.

Up above at the well's rim the bandage orc asks,* "Why he no flap arms?" *

The other orc just shrugs.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan          [COLOR=Cyan]12[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   5[/COLOR]  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=Cyan]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
Gergori          15  [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Halal            15   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Orc              13   [COLOR=Orange]1[/COLOR]  falchion/none;location east(x2) of Toddy
Orc              13   6  none/none;location south of bandaged orc
Orc              13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];(bandaged orc)
Orc              13  [COLOR=Red]-8[/COLOR]  falchion/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];location south of Gergori
Toddy            14   6  none/none
```
[sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Firvin - cast mage armor
Halal - attack (hit, dmg = 3)
Marshan - 5'step, attack (hit, dmg = 20), enlarge(swift) 
Gergori - attack (hit, dmg = 12)
Orcs - varies[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
- sorry GE I want to steer away from gong back and re-doing any moves. Just think it is a can o' worms best left unopened.
- Need stabilize check for Gergori 1d20 - 3 (DC10) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: SK if you want to throw out an AoO as the one orc charges you while I finish up the rest please go ahead.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Marshan brings his mighty hammer around again on the next charging orc, hitting him squarely in the chest.
[sblock=ooc question] Does staggering him end his charge?
And Toddy was out of position for his AoO because I seriously screwed up his directions.  The first part of his move last time was supposed to be SE, not SW.  Not a problem.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=opponents]The orc east of Toddy was the first Marshan hit with an AoO and should be at -7 bleeding to -8 right now and staggered.  He still gets his javelin shot off or does he?  Is drawing a javelin a move action?  Anyways will be easier for Toddy to finish off in a sec. -7/-8 +5more = dead[/sblock]

Toddy's orc doesn't realize that the long neck of the beast gives it reach.  The bite connects, as he chews the last of the life out of the orc's body.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: Update complete


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry guys hold on.

EDIT: if that is the case [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION] then you wouldn't get an AoO and the orc you hit the first time would get an attack on you. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=HM]I think you missed Halal's AoO on the bandaged orc from when it initiated the grapple (Post 44). He hit it for 4 points; that plus the 3 points from Halal's turn this round puts it at -3 (staggered & bleeding) at the start of it's turn. Not sure what that will do to it's toss attempt.

Also, if it does go ahead with the toss, doesn't Halal get a free attempt to break the grapple (at +4) since they're trying to force him into a hazardous square?

Edit: Never mind on the Break Grapple (1d20+5=7).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Next time we are going to number the bad guys and the map grid. 
I thought it was:
First AoO was on the far west as he moved in through the brush.  Post #42.  Staggered him.  Stupored him and he got to move up but not attack.
My attack swing was at the middle of my three, or the next one moving east.  Outright killed him. Post #46.
Next round Marshan's AoO was the one charging up from the bottom center near the well.  Staggered him, but he still gets an attack unless that stupor's him as well. Post #65

The first one (still west most) turned and threw a javelin at Toddy this turn, but provoked from Toddy, if the hay bales are short enough that he can attack over them, with a killing bite that finishes the first staggered orc off.


Then I read what you wrote while I was typing.  
Orc nearest Toddy was staggered, and could move but not attack.  If it left it's square, Toddy takes his AoO on him.  Killed.   Marshan would have overkilled it as it approached him.

The javelin came from the near the well, and then the orc moved up.  Toddy has Combat Reflexes, but it stopped just shy of provoking a second bite. 

So, two dead orcs, one full health orc staring at Toddy.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli] Rolled a 2 huh? I was going to use your 4 you rolled from before, lol but I need to find out if you get a free attempt or need to do it when you try to break free. Still learning grappling.[/sblock]

[sblock=SK]
map key:
red X is the one you killed? not sure 
blue underline is one you wounded - and thought you finished off
brown circle is the one attacking Toddy
green X is where you unenlarge into and then move to 

all this correct/[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Found it I miss labled them when I put them down that first combat post. southwest and southeast should have been reversed. So in my head I knew which is which but for you I labeled them wrong. Sorry about all that.

So you are correct then - two dead orcs. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: Update complete please look it over I believe Firvin is up.

SK used the AoO you rolled for Toddy as his attack against the orc. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Red was leaving that square to charge Marshan, so the AoO Toddy made goes there I think.  If Toddy got in the kill on the red orc as he was leaving, that leaves Marshan with his AoO still intact this round. 

With 20' reach, he could take it on the bandaged orc attempting to throw the tengu in the well.  The rolls were 17 to hit and 16 damage.  Or if you don't want to retro that far, the orc going northwest after Toddy also was within reach and can be staggered when he gets there.  That was the one I originally thought I was hitting anyways.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC: the bandage orc only took a 5' step. So you would have attacked the one moving towards Toddy. That would put him at -10 HP and Toddy still has all regular actions for the round. All this because I labeled the east and west wrong


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=redacted for same time post with GM]For the distraction factor, Toddy is going to move 5 ft through difficult terrain south west, drawing the orc in for an AoO and keeping him away from the rest of the party.  Actions replaced below[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: the bandage orc only took a 5' step. So you would have attacked the one moving towards Toddy. That would put him at -10 HP and Toddy still has all regular actions for the round. All this because I labeled the east and west wrong




don't miss this ...

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Toddy bites at the wounded orc, tearing it's throat out and dropping this one as well. 

Frivinianna is definitely up now


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OCC: Updated I think (I hope) everything is right this time.

 [sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan          [COLOR=Cyan]12[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   5[/COLOR]  l.hammer/[I][COLOR=Cyan]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
Gergori          15  [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Halal            15   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Orc              13   6  none/none;location south of bandaged orc
Orc              13  [COLOR=Red]-1[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];(bandaged orc)
Orc              13  [COLOR=Red]-8[/COLOR]  falchion/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I];location south of Gergori
Toddy            14   6  none/none
```
[sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Firvin - cast mage armor
Halal - attack (hit, dmg = 3)
Marshan - 5'step, attack (hit, dmg = 20), enlarge(swift) 
Gergori - attack (hit, dmg = 12)
Toddy - attack (hit, dmg = 8)
Orcs - varies[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]

- Need stabilize check for Gergori 1d20 - 3 (DC10) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, this is really looking like a TPK.  I am pretty confused as well.  We definitely need labels on the orcs.  Grid references would help too.





Firvin keeps cover behind the pillar hoping that she will live long enough to at least sing of the group's praises later on.  She wonders if she can outrun an orc.  Seeing a badly wounded orc standing over Gergori's lifeless body, she sends a pin-point of magic light to slam into the almost dead brute.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  None
*Standard Action:* Cast Spell at the badly wounded orc south of Gregori (at -8HP);Magic Missile (1d4+1=5) to kill him I think.
*Move Action:* Head North off the map? j/k, I will die where I stand. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 12/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Marshan hopes Gregori can hold out one more round as he removes the threats.  He shifts to the east and swings on the bandaged orc...  Another wounded orc falls in a heap of blood and guts.  Expecting stupidity, he is anxiously awaiting for the last standing orc to move forward to his death.
[sblock=actions]Free shrinks, 5' steps east, swift enlarges again, std attacks[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]AC=12, HP=5, 1 enlarge left[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2011)

Gregori lies bleeding in the dirt... _Darn, I just got plastic surgery and now I'm dying..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Halal moves to the side of the well opposite his attackers and begins to climb . . . and immediately falls back down into the well.

[sblock=Actions]Climb Check (1d20=6)

Well, IC's hating Halal.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OCC: AoO SK (here we go again, LOL)


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Expectations are confirmed.  The last orc foolishly moves further in to striking range but avoids the hammer that takes out a chunk of the well's wall.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Marshan falls unconscious.

"Heal somebody wen..." Toddy goes poof.
[sblock=mini stats]Marshan AC=11, HP=-2, bleeding and unconscious, still enlarged until his turn ends
Toddy unavailable, die roll didn't happen[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

OCC: Normally that would have been the part where the lone orc runs away scarred, but this is a to the death type scenario which also could happen, just not as often.

 
Frivin sends magical bolts of energy to kill the orc standing over Gergori. The orc falls dead atop the man which doesn't help his condition. 

As Halal tries to get up out of the well stones come flying down from above, testament that the fighting is still going on. Marshan had killed what might have been the leader or at least the more talkative orc with the bandage. As the last orc lunges at the priest he swings his hammer again but clips the well throwing off his aim. The orc plants itself beside Marshan and swings a blow hard enough to send the big man down into the dirt, where he reverts back to his original size.

Toddy bays at the orc and moves quickly forward, but before he can reach the orc he vanishes in a bright white light and "pop" of air as it rushes to fill the void that his banishment caused.

The last orc looks around at all the bodies on the ground and grins a little. As he surveys the battlefield his eyes fall on Firvinianna and the grin wides into a viscous smile.

*"Guess it's just you an a me now, beautiful." *he says with a hint of laughter in his voice.

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan          14  [COLOR=Orange][COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR][/COLOR]  l.hammer/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori          15  [COLOR=Red]-5[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Halal            15   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  cestus/none
Orc              13   6  falchion/none
```
[sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Firvin - cast magic missile
Halal - stand from prone, fails climb check
Marshan - 5'step, attack (hit, dmg = 12), enlarge(swift) 
Gergori - to stabilize fails
Toddy - banished 
Orcs - all but one dies in varies ways
Last Orc - Charges (hit, dmg = 7)[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]

- Need stabilize check for Gergori 1d20 - 4 (DC10)
- Need stabilise check for Marshan 1d20 - 1 (DC10)
- Climb check is DC 15 for Halal [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=actions]Stabilize roll; NOT!   Sorry I forgot to poof Toddy, will re-edit.  Shrank away from orc, ok.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2011)

C'mon....clotting power activate!

EDIT: Are we continuing to the bitter end or can we reset and do the next scenario?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

Frivin can still save us.  I won't kibitz as to how, but it is relatively easy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kibitz away, I am still several hours from posting.  Can you begin casting a 1 round spell with a Standard Action and finish it the next round?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Halal scrambles up and out of the well, looking around quickly to get his bearings.

[sblock=Actions]Climb Check (1d20+1=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=question answered]Full round spell = suicide here.  In general, DM choice, but normally I would say yes, using two standard actions.[/sblock][sblock=kibitz]Magic Missile, move 30' so it chases you in a non-straight line, preferably over difficult terrain.  It moves 60' but cannot attack.  Next round full withdrawl where you can turn/move around/through difficult terrain in withdrawl.  The orc can chase the same 60', but not attack.   A charge where he can attack at the end requires a straight line without difficult terrain.  Repeat until you have separation, and magic missile a second time.  He is staggered, and can only move 30 or attack.  Step back to 15' and lightning arc til crispy.  It might try javelin throws, but needs 16 or better if you are past 30'.  If you cannot get separation, run in big circle and we will be waiting for him at near full health by then.
Guaranteed damage, and planned terrain moves wins. 
If it was something with a 10' reach chasing you, you would be toast.

If you have led him away for two rounds, Halah is out of the well.  Third round Marshan is awake, fifth round, we are all near full hit points.  Then it is four on one.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli] When climbing you only go 1/4 your speed per check unless you try to move faster which means you may climb 1/2 your speed with a DC of 20. But you would need to declare before the roll please. Either way it takes at least two rounds to get out. 

Round 1- climb 1/4(move action), climb 1/4 (move action) = 15ft up
Round 2- climb 1/4 (move action, have standard action left. = up and over

So you should roll one more DC 15 for this round and be five feet from the wells edge. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Climb (1d20+1=19)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not that I am planning to do this here, but I think splitting a Sleep spell into two rounds would be 1 Move Action and 1 Standard Action. If the Move Action is used, then the Standard Action would be in the next round and vice versa.  HM?

Thanks SK. Yes, realistically Firvin could retreat and keep the orc at bay while peppering him with Magic Missiles (not much fun, but would work). After he gets fatally wounded, then he no longer gets two actions as well and she can finish him off with cantrips.  When you mentioned "relatively easy" I thought there was a 1 round solution. 

Instead I am going to try something else since it is practice. Since Firvin is at the top of the Initiative order, Marshan's Stabilize roll will not be needed.  I am also assuming that his hammer remains in hand while he is prone.  Then he can stand up, shift back a step and enlarge to whack the orc and make sure he gets an AoO if he doesn't take him out.[/sblock]Frivin replies to the offending brute, "Not for long."  She moves around the pillar and lays a hand on the fallen Marshan bringing back from death, telling him "Arise, and kill this fook!"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move around pillar (3sq South) to 1sq NW of Marshan
*Standard Action:* Cast Spell on Marshan CLW (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 10 Current: 10
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 12/12 Rounds Remaining; Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Resistance, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 0/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Sleep[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=Split casting] Not up for something like that Sleep is powerful (at low levels and Deep Slumber later) and needs the slow casting time for balance. Totally different fight had your spell gone off the first time and your character will get it off more times than not. BTW Sleep is a full round spell to cast in 3.5 also.[/sblock]

[sblock=HouseRule] Well looks like we do need a house rule to see if a person keeps his weapon in hand after being knocked unconscious (either dropped below 0 hp or a sleep spell or other effect).

I would say it has to do with the weapon and the strength of the character if they are to retain it. So let's try the following to keep a weapon in hand -

DC = 10 + weight of the weapon

You get to roll the save as you fall so your STR (at the time) modifies your d20 roll. Comments please take to the OOC so we can continue this.[/sblock]

OOC: OK SK you are up, current condition is prone, HP 5, and roll to see if your hammer is in hand using the HR above.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Holding the weapon is a DC 22 with the house rule so I need a 19-20, will check anyways.  The cestus on the off hand happily does not come off.  Standing was my move action, so I couldn't back away.  I won't get an AoO, but he has two targets.  Hurt one, and the other will retaliate.  I gambled on the cestus, when I should have done a healing burst.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]HP=5, AC=12, 1 enlarge left, cestus offhand +2, d6+1[/sblock]
(rolling weapon check, failed) Marshan wakes to a growling orc just feet away.  (move equiv to stand) Marshan stands, (swift) enlarges again south and west this time, and (std) strikes with the offhand cestus... The 10' punch with the cestus fails to hit it's mark.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Remember you are not adjacent, this time it works in your favor.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

*"Man ogre needs to stay down." *the orc says stepping towards Firvin.(5' step NW) The falchion again tastes the aasimar's divine blood. Firvin looks on in amazement as the large priest that was blocking the orc from view falls again and nothing now stands between the two of them.
 
 *"Now where were we pretty."* 

[sblock=Combat]
Posted in init order

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna      13   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan          14  [COLOR=Red]-2[/COLOR]  cestus/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Gergori          15  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Halal            15   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  cestus/none
Orc              13   6  falchion/none
```
[sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Round 4:
Firvin - cast cure light (7hp) on Marshan, move
Halal - *actions needed yet*
Marshan - stand, attack (miss), enlarge(swift) 
Gergori -* stabilize check needed*
Last Orc - attacks[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]

- Need stabilize check for Gergori 1d20 - 5 (DC10)
- Climb check is DC 15 for Halal - One check gets you to the top and over the edge - southwest corner [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think SK could have taken that 5' step back like I suggested. It could make a difference if he hits wih an AoO. Move Action for normal movement doesn't include standing from prone I don't think. At least it hasn't in other games I have played.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

drip... drip...


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc standing]"Standing up is a move-equivalent action that provokes an attack of opportunity"  p.568  And, "Take 5-Foot Step:  You can move 5 feet in any round when you don’t perform any other kind of movement." p.189.   The area is still a little gray, so I went like I did.  Vertical is still movement.  Drawing a weapon would be a non-movement "move equivalent" that would have been fine.

I really should have done the channel positive energy, or thrown down a summoned celestial dog as the standard action.  No matter what I did, I was getting the next hit and falling over again.  But, I locked him into the 5' step so he couldn't close on you too.  Now is the time for you to Magic Missile (guarenteed) or (lightning arc, ranged touch) him and run, leading him away so Halah can tend to us.  We should still win.  I need at least two channels to wake Gregori now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

"Well, that could've gone better." Halal clambers gracelessly out of the well and moves quickly to the fallen cleric's side. He kneels as glowing light fills the cup of his hand, and quickly spills the light over the worst of Marshan's wounds. "Rise, sir. It's not yet your time to receive Pharasma's judgement."

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step North to Marshan's side.
Standard: Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mowgli]
[sblock=Notes]

- Need stabilize check for Gergori 1d20 - 5 (DC10)
- Climb check is DC 15 for Halal - One check gets you to the top and over the edge - southwest corner [/sblock]

Think you missed the note. You only climbed 15' up of the 20' deep well. So you need a climb check to "get out" and then you will be in the sw corner to far for a 5' step and heal but not for a move and heal next round. So a climb check please.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Climb Check (1d20+1=20)






Mowgli said:


> Climb (1d20+1=19)




OOC: That's two, does he need a third? I thought you'd seen both of these and were asking for his action once he got out of the well.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Climbing only allows you to move at 1/4 speed so to get 15' up that's two checks. The two above I believe. And then you need a climb check to get the rest of the way up and over. - 20' deep well - Also how do you have a +1 the sheet says your climb check is +0??[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Halal, having made it almost to the top of the well and back out, of course picks that moment to lose his grip and fall all the way back to the bottom. He looks around blearily, then allows his head to sag to the dirt and lies unconscious and bleeding internally.



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]Also how do you have a +1 the sheet says your climb check is +0??[/sblock]




[sblock=HM]Hells, I don't know. This whole thing has been a total FUBAR for me from the first . . .  I'll try to do better next time.

Climb Check (1d20=8)
Falling Damage (2d6=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halal Arnyeka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* -2/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: Yikes! just you and the orc perrinmiller (wish to play it out or start something new?)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> drip... drip...
> 
> stabilization roll = 1d20 - 5 = 10




OOC: Hey they dripping stops that's the DC


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

No that's okay.  Using the hit and run tactics with Magic Missiles will win: Magic Missile (1d4+1=5) & Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)

After that it is cantrips until he is dead, since he cannot catch her once staggered.  But the bleeding out people, likely will die since she will move away and cannot heal them when she returns.  

[sblock=After Action Report]I think orcs are CR1/2 (errata updated from CR1/3?) so that was a CR3 encounter and is a little tough when unlucky.  And we were pretty unlucky compared to the orcs. I used a similar warm-up (6 orcs staggered in appearance with a level 3 sorcerer) for three 3rd level characters and they did not come out unscathed either. 

When faced with challenging encounters, I think we need to be a little more cautious, maybe. {Discussing, not lecturing GE. }

I tend to favor readying actions from cover and drawing them in to  make the enemy use their move actions (prefer double move actions) to close the distance and whack them as they come in range.  

To get any use out of Bardic Performance, that will likely be a round 1 Standard Action and thus no offensive spell in the opening exchange.  And if we are not able to predict combat, Firvin may not have Mage Armor active either, making it a choice of priority.

Sleep is a good crowd control spell, but with 1 round casting time and only DC13 saves, it may not be very effective over all, despite worrying about getting them to bunch up while casting it.  I think Color spray might be better, but I will look.  I do know that I will exchange for Daze as a Cantrip at least.

Maybe I should consider Shield spell and cast it on Marshan so he can control the battlefield better and survive with his low AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]So the bard does her hit and run, and finally downs the orc.  Gregori is stable.  Marshan has 12 chances to stabilize on his own, or she may return for a DC 15 heal check to bandage him and stabilize him.  Halal has 8-12 chances as well to stabilize.  She guards three unconscious people overnight, but in the morning can wake one of us.  That person can wake the next, and so forth.  Therefore, we survive by the skin of our teeth.  

Unless a wolf shows up in the middle of the night. [/sblock][sblock=after fight analysis]A) Daze is useless.  It spends your std action to have a 50% chance of ruining their std action.  I suggest avoiding it.  
B) Shield is a personal spell.  So, you cannot cast it on Marshan.  Marshan will be picking it up in two or three levels.  
C) Marshan will be changing armor and gaining +2 as soon as he finds another 100 gp.  So, he will be 16/14.  With 15 point buy characters, that is not bad. 
D) Take "Lingering Performance" from the APG before "Extra Performances".  First round always Inspire Courage, Second is an attack spell, but the inspire is still up.  Third is another spell while the inspire is still up.  
E) Marshan is changing to 1/2 elf to get the ancestral weapon for the hammer, and then use the feat for Combat Reflexes.  That would have provided another two attacks this battle.
F) Marshan will from now on always be using the hammer as a walking stick too, so it is in hand ready for surprise battles, instead of wasting and action to draw it.  It is kind of big to try and sheathe anyways.
G) Marshan has to channel instead of attack.  I followed the orders of "rise and kill the fook" because it was a test, but he should have channeled there.  It would have taken a max roll to wake Gregori, but would have kept me going one more round because the orc did min damage.
H) Toddy missed a move after his double kill. 
I) Save sleep for when you have a stealth approach and surprise.  Second level, Toddy will be sporting at +13 Perception, and we should get the initiative on most encounters.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I agree with a bit more early battle preparation.  If I had slung my shield instead of throwing the bomb (which hardly did anything this time) I would have avoided that first devastating attack.  That should also allow me to draw a mutagen if I don't advance in order to down it and draw my sword the next round.  Or if I had a cestus I could make an attack and draw the sword the round after.  Of course, most of this changes once I hit 2nd level and gain natural attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

MM for the Win... only if he misses with the first javelin  (need a 20 to hit before the sleep spell and got lucky)

I have found out my Bestiary is one of the ones with a bunch of errata. So I need to watch that or buy a new one.

My only thing was up till the end Narshan was batting a 1000. And in normal game the orc would have ran from the man-ogre, but he needed a 5 to hit (which he rolled on the button) and minimum dmg was 6 pts and Marshan had 5 HP so I took the shot so to speak.

Question should we do an in dungeon encounter one without all the space for enlarging (space would be there but block line of sight for others and such) and such before moving to lvl 5?

Or do you wish the fight below at LvL 5??

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Bow in hand for Halal as standard (at least in areas where it's likely we'll see the baddies before they get to melee range). Stay away from wells and cliffsides. Any other pointers for the Crow?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have my level 5 stats worked out and I'm not sure how much time I'm going to have to do it.  A little forewarning: this weekend is the St. Louis Star Ball (which I am competing in) so I'll essentially be offline from Thursday afternoon until very late Saturday.  With work and my scheduled practice sessions I don't know if I'll be able to get it done before the weekend.

I could do it on the fly, if you're ok with that.  At 5th level we should have our extra points and a level increase to ability scores (both would go into Gregori's STR).  Everything else I could figure out as we go.  ...Except the animal companion, maybe.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Learn to fly?? 

Lucky they used those two rolls on CMB's and you only took 2d6 falling damage instead of 4d4+8 falchion dmg. 

Headed to the OOC to see what is being discussed there.

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

I say dungeon crawl.  The hill giant would be two rounds at most.  I enlarge bash from outside his reach, Toddy double moves acrobatically for flank.  Fivin lightning bolts, the ranger rapid shots.  Maybe he wouldn't last the first round.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

Me, Rapid Shot?  You must have me confused with someone else.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

And the sorcerer with 3rd lvl spells at 5th lvl 

Sure you got the right group SK?

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Arg!  Used to wizard spell progression.  

"Any other pointers for the Crow?"

Marshan and Toddy will both be taking Precise Strike at third level.  If you took it as well, it would be beneficial to all three.  At fifth level, Marshan will be able to cast Fly once a day, and Toddy will be taking the flight evolution.  So the birdman will get a chance to fly occasionally.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm considering Precise Strike as well.  Not sure I'll manage it at 3rd though.

Edit: Pointers for Crow?  Knowledge checks whenever applicable?


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Marshan is going to be severely lacking in the skills department.  His class choices leave him a whopping 2 skill points per level.   Toddy is doing better with 4/level.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I don't have my level 5 stats worked out and I'm not sure how much time I'm going to have to do it.




An unexpected bit of free time allowed me to sketch out a rough build progression to 5th level.  Added in my extra notes post in the RG.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

Precise Strike is on my list as well, and would be even if no one else was taking it (Inquisitors get to use their teamwork feats as though their allies also have them). There's also a feat that will allow him to get flanking bonuses and precision damage if there is a group of us adjacent to a target, even if he's not exactly in flanking position - the name escapes me at the moment, but it's on my wish list.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Gang Up in the APG.  It requires Combat Expertise.  So, it works for you.   The other, Outflank, gives +4, but requires BAB +4.  Both will be awesome in our group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

That's the very one - I already had it in his 5th level build. Have my eye on Outflank as well.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

I asked if we could take the Boon Companion feat over in the OOC thread.  HolyMan said yes.  So, GlassEye, I am pretty sure you will want to switch your fifth level feat to Boon Companion.  And the animal should take Int for its stat bump.  It becomes far easier to command.  I am also going to be burning a "Share Language" spell daily for my companion to understand better.  I could spend two a day.  After the obligatory first round Haste, I don't plan on spell casting much for a fight.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

SK said:
			
		

> GlassEye, I am pretty sure you will want to switch your fifth level feat to Boon Companion.




Better companion over a potential extra 3d6 damage when flanking?  Actually that brings up another doubt I have about my plan.  I like animal companions but I'm planning on going Master Chymist asap.  That means my companion would be fairly stunted later.  Do you think it would be better to ditch the companion for whatever other thing rangers get in exchange?

Also debating whether claws from Aspect of the Beast are worth it or if I should switch that to something else or a different feat entirely.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at Henry at the bottom of my fifth level projection in the RG.  The ape is 6d6 damage or 9d6 while flanking.  And with a higher to hit than Marshan's or Toddy's.  With Marshan having a standard operating procedure of opening with Haste, the extra body gets more alluring.  The first level of Master Chymist will still be included in the Boon Companion bonus.  So, the companion doesn't lose ground until eighth level.  A seventh level ape or tiger is quite survivable until about 11th level I would think.

Besides, walk into a bar with two apes as body guards.  Pretty intimidating.  Then one of the apes says "Beer".  I expect a chinese fire drill to commence after that.

Aspect of the beast is good for flavor.  A Shocking Amulet of Mighty Fists, +0 instead of buying a magic weapon starts stacking damage on well.  Once Precise Strike kicks in 9d6+str*3 in a full attack.

I am tempted to say swap Precise Strike in at first level instead of Toughness.  We are starting with extra hp to start anyways.  You won't have someone else to use it with until third, but we have an excuse to learn it from you.  Toughness is great when you don't have anything else you need/want, but it is a backup choice in my opinion.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep the companion.  The other hunter's bond option would give us 1/2 your favored enemy bonus against just one opponent for 1 round.  You burn your move action to do that.  With your wisdom, burning the move action is usually not worth it.  It will hardly ever get used.  Even a high wis ranger is not likely to take this option.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 8, 2011)

And if you are going to be enlarging alot, the lucerne hammer is a nice weapon.  I can teach you how to use it.  (Rangers are proficient with them already.  You could beat me at my own game.)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice; lots to assimilate there.

I'm missing how you've achieved 6d6; I see 3+1 attacks for 4d6, flanking w/PS 8d6.  Regardless, I do like animal companions...  Ape seems better in _many_ ways to a lot of the companions but I'd kinda like to stay in concept for Gregori: in this case, either a dog (mechanically poor, imo) to represent his family's crest or a wolf (better) reincarnation of one of the wolves his grandfather slew.  EDIT: Unless I switch archetypes (still a possibility) Ape isn't a valid selection for ranger animal companion.

I won't qualify for Master Chymist until 8th level.  So, at 8th his mutagen will last 80 minutes, 3/day.  That's 240 minutes of better natural attacks than Aspect of the Beast provides but AotB will be there whenever I need it.  Of course, I've still got normal weapon use.  (Prior to 8th its mutagen only 1/day, 10 min/level.)  So, I'm still debating this one.

I was thinking/planning Holy Amulet of Mighty Fists.  A bit more expensive, a bit more situational... but +2d6 vs. evil creatures.  I have this vague notion that the deeper he slips into his curse (faux-lycanthropy) the more he turns to religion and 'holy relics' like a Holy Amulet of Mighty Fists.  I can accomplish his religious bent with other methods, however.

Gregori doesn't qualify for Precise Strike at first level because of his 12 DEX.  I could switch scores with his INT 13 so he makes the prereq...  Won't really affect him other than to keep his bomb damage low; but since I'm focusing on melee rather than bombs probably a logical switch.  Then at the end of section one I can either increase DEX for a bit of AC boost or STR for more to hit/damage.  I think I like that change.  That also opens up the 5th level feat for Boon Companion.

Lucerne Hammer _is_ good and gets even better with multiple attacks and enlarging.  Not quite the direction I want for Gregori though I'll keep it mind since having a variety of options is a good idea.

Wow, thanks, SK.  You've helped me focus the character quite a bit.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 9, 2011)

An average ape is d6+6 for each of the claw/claw/bite.  So, it is 3d6+18 correctly.  I had shortened that to 6d6 which is a bit low.  Layer on Precise Strike and an AoMF, and they are awesome.  

You are a medium or large, furry, two legged hybrid beast with claws.  Only an ape would or could go toe to toe with you in a pit fight.  Most of the other animals would cower away.  Your not handsome enough to be a true ape, but you are at least better looking than those shaved monkeys called men. 

If you are beast master/skirmisher/shapeshifter, ape is valid.  Skirmisher gives up spells.  Beast master gives up hunter's bond to gain multiple companions from the full druid's list.  and shape shifter gives up camouflage, favored terrain, master hunter.   It would even let you have an ape 6 and a wolf 1.  You can layer archetypes as long as they don't replace the same base class feature.  Ooh.  Form of the Jackal. 

The hammer is essentially a free weapon for you.  He might start a fight with it, and then faux-rage out, dropping the hammer, and go claw/claw/bite.  Once the mutagen kicks in, I would expect Gregori to drop the hammer.

Start with the small amulet and work up.  I am sure I would buy the hand me down off of you for Toddy or Henry when the time comes.

Don't let me sway you, play only what you want.  I just see *lots* of potential with that character concept.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow, hard to process all of that.  No time.  I am interested in further insights as well, SK.  But I suggest we do that all in the OOC thread.  Having this info in two different places is becoming harder to find.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

Once again the group finds itself back out in the jungle. Though this time they are better equipped and prepared. They march through weapons in hand and senses alert, even as they keep as quiet as they can.

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Gergori        ??  ??  ????/????
Halal          ??  ??  ????/????
Marshan        ??  ??  ????/????
Firvinianna    ??  ??  ????/????
Toddy          ??  ??  ????/????
Henry          ??  ??  ????/????
wolf           ??  ??  ????/????
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Please post up a Perception, Stealth, and INIT along with your stat blocks. I will then fill in the combat block after getting your numbers. We will have a surprise round unless everyone on both sides notice each other.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=Marshan's Mob mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +6; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 17/19 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 5 armor, /2 Shield Ally)  *AC: 19 *walking next to Toddy*
**HP:* 41 Current *HP: 41*
CMB: 6 CMD: 18 Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +6; circumstantial +2 each save for Shield Ally; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+4 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: MW Lucerne Hammer +7, 3d6+6 at 15-20' reach
Cestus +6, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +6, d6+1 at 5-10' reach

*Skills:* +6 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Boon Companion
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 5/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease, Shield, Unseen Servant
*Summoner 2nd Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Haste, Glitterdust (DC 13), Lesser Evolution Surge (5 min)
*Orisons:* Create Water, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 5; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Entropic Shield
*Cleric 2nd Level Spells:* 3; Barkskin* (50 min, +2), Share Language (Henry), Share Language (Demon Wolf)
*Cleric 3rd Level Spells:* 2; Fly* (5 min), Prayer
Domain Power: 5/5 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon         (5 min): d4+1 dogs, d3 small elementals, d3 Wolves, Wolverine, Crocodile, Dire Bat, Cheetah, Lantern Archon, Leopard, Gorilla, Constrictor Snake, Monitor Lizard
*Channel Energy:* 3d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 13, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO; 0 used

 *
Toddy ~ *Perception: +13; Stealth: +7; Initiative: +3; Darkvision 60 ft
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 23
*HP:* 30 Current *HP: 30*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock + Precise Strike
Skills: +18 Acrobatics, +13 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +7 Stealth, +18 Fly, +4 UMD, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Evasion
Size: medium & 5' reach;      Move: 40' walk, 40' Fly perfect

*Henry the Ape ~* Perception +5; Stealth +7; Initiative: +3; Low Light vision, Scent
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 19 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 5 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 22
*HP:* 37 Current *HP: 37*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6 + Precise Strike
Skills:+7 Acrobatics, +18 Climb, +5 Perception, +7 Stealth, +10 Swim, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Toughness, Evasion, Scent
Size: large 10x10 & 10' reach;         Move: 30', Climb 30'
[/sblock][sblock=GE & daily precast spells]Mage Armor on Toddy (6hr), Mage Armor on Henry, Share Language Common & Celestial on Henry (24hr), Share Language Common & Celestial on Demon Wolf, Mage Armor on Demon Wolf for 6 hours.[/sblock]
*
*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Stealth (1d20+12=16)
Perception (1d20+17=28)
Initiative (1d20+5=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats (Level 5)]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Trapspotter
*Perception:* +17 (+19 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (2/2)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (5/5), 2nd (3/3)
*Cantrips:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Consecrate, Invisibility, Spiritual Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half-drow Elven Sorceress*

Frivin whispers to her companions, "Didn't we pass through her before when we were inexperienced novices and face some difficulties with a few orcs?"  She has been walking along, her longbow in one hand with her buckler strapped to her arm. Ever since entering the dangerous wilderness, her _Mage Armor_ spell has been in effect.

[sblock=Actions]Pre-combat preps: Mage Armor in effect.
Initiative (1d20+5=24); Woo-HOO!
Perception (1d20+11=23)
Stealth (1d20+10=21)
*Free Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Standard Action:* 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 19 (12 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 19 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 37 Current: 37
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep; Resist 10 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 15/15 Rounds Lingering (+2 Rounds) Remaining; Inspire Courage +2, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction, Inspire Competence +2
*Elemental Ray:* 6/6 Remaining (1d6+2 dmg) (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect  Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation,  Open/Close, Mend, Mage Hand, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 6/7 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Burning Hands* (Electric), Color Spray, Silent Image, Alarm
*Sorcerer 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 5/5 remaining; Flaming Sphere, Stone Call, Scorching Ray* (Electric)
*Bard 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Vanish, Timely Inspiration
*Bard 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 3/3 remaining; Gallant Inspiration, Silence, Blindness/Deafness
Wand of Magic Missiles (50 charges)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Silent 3/3 per day remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 19 17
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (x hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural);
Attack bite +5 (1d6+2 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes the area is similar and just as it was almost a year ago it is invested with *ORCS.
* 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna   [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 19 [/COLOR] 37  l.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Krig           18  51  l.bow/none
Marshan        [COLOR=Yellow]19 [/COLOR] 41  l.hammer&cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield ally[/COLOR][/I],share lang.(ape&wolf)
Orcs(4)        13   6  javelin/none
Henry         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 22[/COLOR]  37  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR], share lang.(Marshan)
Halal          19  41  l.bow&cestus/none
Toddy          [COLOR=RoyalBlue]23[/COLOR]  30  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Gergori        17  50  l.sword&cestus/none
Demon         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 21[/COLOR]  20  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I], share lang.(Marshan)
Firebug        13  46  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*Surprise Round:*
Firvin - none yet
Krig - not allowed action
Marshan - none yet
Orcs(4) - none yet
Henry - none yet
Halal - none yet
Toddy - none yet
Gergori - none yet
Demon - none yet
Firebug - watch out for the druid even though he is up last[/sblock]
*
OOC: Surprise round so one action per person/companion.*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half-drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvin mutters to herself, "Fookin' orc investations."  She gestures from her position behind the pillar and incants, "_Ondo lanta_".  Rocks, gravel and dirt rain down upon the well area, bludgeoning the creatures that attempted to ambush them. She drops to the ground afterward, taking full advantage of the cover.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  Talking & Drop Prone
*Move Action: *n/a 
*Standard Action: *Cast Stone Call centered on corner between K6 & L8, 40ft radius; Bludgeon Damage (2d6=7) each to all the bad guys.  For the next 5 rounds, that 40ft radius circle has difficult terrain as well.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 19 (12 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 19 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 37 Current: 37
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep; Resist 10 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 15/15 Rounds Lingering (+2 Rounds) Remaining; Inspire Courage +2, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction, Inspire Competence +2
*Elemental Ray:* 6/6 Remaining (1d6+2 dmg) (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect  Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation,  Open/Close, Mend, Mage Hand, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 6/7 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Burning Hands* (Electric), Color Spray, Silent Image, Alarm
*Sorcerer 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 4/5 remaining; Flaming Sphere, Stone Call, Scorching Ray* (Electric)
*Bard 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Vanish, Timely Inspiration
*Bard 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 3/3 remaining; Gallant Inspiration, Silence, Blindness/Deafness
Wand of Magic Missiles (50 charges)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Silent 3/3 per day remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

Marshan swings his hand in a grand swirling motion as arcane words come  out of his mouth. .  His allies feel quicker on their toes and ready for  battle. . Then he bellows out "_Attack strangers_"  in the celestial tongue. 
[sblock=Actions]std Cast Haste upon Toddy, Firvin, Gregori, Halal and Marshan, free instruct/command Henry, 
Haste=+1 Attacks, +1 AC, +1 Reflex, +30 Move, one extra physical attack[/sblock][sblock=Micro Stats]Marshan HP 41, AC 20, med, Pos B6, C4E4s2s2c4c1c2. .Toddy HP 30, AC 24, med, Pos A5 . .Henry HP 37, AC 22, large, Pos B4-C5[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Gregori feels a moment of elation as his blood quickens under the influence of Marshan's magic.  And when the beast stirs he quickly reaches for the elixir that he concocted back in his lab on Wehrlight Isle.  "I know you want to tear their throats out, you gods-cursed demon-dog.  Attack!"

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: n/a
Move: draw Str mutagen[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 19 17
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (32 hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural);
Attack bite +5 (1d6+3 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

As the orcs appear from the jungle ruins ahead, Halal has a moment of _deja-vouz_. _Haven't we been here before?_

_"Hitoltalam!"_ Halal touches the blue-white swirl of feathers at his collarbone as he speaks, and a shimmering disc appears just in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Shield of Faith_.

HolyMan: Nice job putting them just outside sneak attack range . . . [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats (Level 5)]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 22 (16 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 20 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Trapspotter
*Perception:* +17 (+19 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (2/2)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (4/5), 2nd (3/3)
*Cantrips:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Consecrate, Invisibility, Spiritual Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

Henry grunts and moves forward (into squares E5-F6)

Toddy springs into the air, landing next to the fire lizard. 
[sblock=move]move 10 up costing 20, 45 forward, 5 down, hovering at J5 acrobatically.  Total single move while hasted is 70'.
Since we are a little out of order, I put both in together.  That way HM can take all his actions.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't companions and such act on the controller's initiative count like mounts do? Or is that an optional thing?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I have it that companions don't act till the are given orders to act. And I need Handle Animal checks to see if they obey. Which would change their INIT to one below the person giving the order.

They should have an init in case they don't obey/understand the order (i.e. failed Handle Animal) and can go instinctively on their turn - usually just to defend themselves if attacked.

Only really matters to Demon as Toddy and Henry can think for themselves.  But at a 3 INT I don't think Henry thinks to hard. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Demon tilts his head sideways to glare with yellow eyes at Gregori.  "Yerrrr'd like tha, err?"  He snuffs loudly and swings his head back around to watch the orcs.

[sblock=OOC]Demon also has INT 3.  He's a bit contrary, though, so may or may not follow Gregori's orders.  At this point, he delays to see what the orcs are going to do.  Also, with his natural weapons Gregori doesn't walk around with his longsword out.  Nor does he use a shield any longer though his AC hasn't been changed to reflect that (currently AC 15).  Handle Animal 5 ranks +3 CS -1 Chr +4 ranger +2 beast master = +13[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Demon:
Standard: delay
Move: none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (16 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 19 17
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (32 hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural) 21 w/Mage Armor;
Attack bite +5 (1d6+3 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]On the dndsheets page, Henry has 27 words that he knows as instinctual actions.  "Attack strangers" = "attack humanoids who are not friends".  Friend = party member or someone Marshan has specifically placed his hands on and said slowly "Friend".  Squishy = stranger not wearing armor.  TinCan = Stranger wearing armor.  Slap = hit only with the claws doing non-lethal damage. Critter is an animal smaller than him.  Beast is an animal as big or bigger than him.  Roka is to growl and pound his chest menacingly.  Had to pick a different word so it didn't sound like "Bluff the stranger", when in reality, that is what it is.  When I take his Int up to 4, it will expand his instinctual words to 4^3=64.  I figure that is a good approximate rule.

With the share language spell, he can understand, "Go get the blue bucket and bring it to me." but he has to take a std action to process and think it out before starting his move.  He can even read, but it is sounding out each word like a five year old.  He will occasionally speak as well, but in one or two word sentences.
At least, that is the way I planned to run him. 

As far as initiative, if he wins initiative vs Marshan, his only action is defending him self until Marshan or Toddy gives him instructions.

In PFS, if the animal has an Int 3, handle animal checks are not needed, because the animal understands language.  That is part of the reason why I am spending two buff spells a day on the companions.  But, I don't see a specific statement in the CRB, so Marshan needs to adjust his skills around a bit next time.  He didn't take Handle Animal. So, 0+4 my pet + 1 Cha = +5
[/sblock][sblock=Micro Stats]  Marshan HP 41, AC 18, med, Pos B6, C4E4s2s1c4c1c2. .Toddy HP 30, AC 24, med, Pos J5 hovering . .Henry HP 37, AC 22, large, Pos E5-F6 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

The orcs let lose with their javelins and one finds it's mark in Henry's thick hide. The ape is outraged and beats it's chest while it advances.

The druid starts an incantation but is distracted by the hovering Toddy so his spell is lost.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna    [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20 [/COLOR] 37  l.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Orange][COLOR=RoyalBlue]haste[/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Krig           18  [COLOR=Yellow]44[/COLOR]  l.bow/none
Marshan        [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 41  l.hammer&cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield ally[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Yellow][I]haste[/I][/COLOR],share lang.(ape&wolf)
Orcs(4)        13  [COLOR=Red]-2 [/COLOR]none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I]
Henry         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 22[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]28[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR], share lang.(Marshan)
Halal          [COLOR=Cyan]22[/COLOR]  41  l.bow&cestus/[I][COLOR=Cyan]shield of faith[COLOR=White];[COLOR=Cyan]haste[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]
Toddy          [COLOR=RoyalBlue]24[/COLOR]  30  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        [COLOR=Orange]18[/COLOR]  50  l.sword&cestus/[COLOR=Orange][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Demon         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 21[/COLOR]  20  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I], share lang.(Marshan)
Firebug        13  [COLOR=Yellow]39[/COLOR]  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*Surprise Round:*
Firvin - cast Stone Call
Krig - not allowed action
Marshan - cast Haste
Orcs(4) - varies attacks (3 misses, 1 hit Henry for 9hp dmg)
Henry - move forward
Halal - cast Shield of Faith
Toddy - moved(flying)
Gergori - retrieve item
Demon - none (need move action to handle animal)
Firebug - cast on defensive (failed)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

OCC: Firvin is up followed by the Orc Barbarian.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				HM said:
			
		

> Demon - none (need move action to handle animal)



Druids and rangers can handle their companions as a free action.

SK, been thinking... at 4th or 5th level if I put a point into Linguistics for Demon he should be able to understand Common without the use of the Share Language spell, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yes.  A point in linguistics for Common should give him about the equivalent of a four year old child at Int 3.  The Share language would give him a 4th grade vocabulary, but still thinking/reasoning at about kindergarten speed.  That is the best way I can think to describe it.  Without the Share Language spell, Demon would not be able to read or talk, just understand simple orders.  It is worth it for me to burn two spells a day to cover Henry and Demon.  Walking into town with two werewolves, a sasquatch, and a literal smart ass is going to be fun.  

Now, if Gregori had picked up Celestial as a language, he could command his pup in a language most enemies would not understand. And you get all the benefits of having Linguistics trained, like detecting forgeries. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Noted on the Handle Animal as a free action (don;t play with companions myself) and if you maxed out your ranks at 5th lvl (possible fourth) it should be automatic success. Will assume Demon moved towards closest orc on his surprise turn then.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Which square is Krig in? I am trying to decide what to do and it makes a difference.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: Sorry he is the bandaged orc in this fight.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali - Female Half-drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvin is pleased that the start of this battle is better than the last time they were here, "So far so good." 

Remaining under cover, she surveys who shall be her next victim. But with everyone being augmented with extra speed, she decides to boost their chances to land their blows.

 Frivin starts singing a bawdy battle hymn she picked up in Korvosa, "_Aglareb gurtha e' dagora_." The music begins inspiring courage in her allies.









*OOC:*


Allies get +2 Competence Bonus Attack & Damage, +2 Morale Bonus Saves vs. Fear & Charm





[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:*  n/a
*Move Action: *n/a 
*Standard Action: *Bardic Performance; Inspire Courage +2
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 19 (12 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 19 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 37 Current: 37
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +5 (+7 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep; Resist 10 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow
*Conditions in Effect:* Haste & Inspire Courage

*Bardic Performance:* 14/15 Rounds Lingering (+2 Rounds) Remaining; Inspire Courage +2, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction, Inspire Competence +2
*Elemental Ray:* 6/6 Remaining (1d6+2 dmg) (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect  Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation,  Open/Close, Mend, Mage Hand, Read Magic
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 6/7 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Burning Hands* (Electric), Color Spray, Silent Image, Alarm
*Sorcerer 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 4/5 remaining; Flaming Sphere, Stone Call, Scorching Ray* (Electric)
*Bard 1st Level Spells (DC15):* 5/5 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Vanish, Timely Inspiration
*Bard 2nd Level Spells (DC16):* 3/3 remaining; Gallant Inspiration, Silence, Blindness/Deafness
Wand of Magic Missiles (50 charges)
Metamagic Rod of Lesser Silent 3/3 per day remaining[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

The bandaged orc drops it's bow as Demon moves in to attack.* "New Pelt MINE! MINE you gets back!"* it screams in a _rage_ at the orc beside it. Drawing his great axe he then tries to cleave the wolf in two.

The orc misses with the axe as the mage armor deflects the blow. Krig cries out in fury as he then tries to bite the wolf.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dang, I missed that Demon was adjacent to Krig. It wasn't on the previous map.  I was considering a Grease Spell if someone was adjacent to him, but I guess that can wait until next round maybe.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

Marshan moves forward beside his ape, and with a growl, grows in size to  match him.  Then he brings his mighty hammer down on the fiery bug.   . [sblock=actions] single move 40 of 60 to G6, swift enlarge to F7, std attack with enlarged hammer, haste  attack not usable [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +6; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 17/19 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 5 armor, /2 Shield Ally)  *Haste AC: 18 **
**HP:* 41 Current *HP: 41*
CMB: 6 CMD: 18 Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +6; circumstantial +2 each save for Shield Ally; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+4 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: MW Lucerne Hammer +7, 3d6+6 at 15-20' reach + Haste + Inspire Courage
Cestus +6, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +6, d6+1 at 5-10' reach

*Skills:* +6 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Boon Companion
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 5/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease, Shield, Unseen Servant
*Summoner 2nd Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Haste, Glitterdust (DC 13), Lesser Evolution Surge (5 min)
*Orisons:* Create Water, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 5; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Entropic Shield
*Cleric 2nd Level Spells:* 3; Barkskin* (50 min), Share Language (Henry), Share Language (Demon Wolf)
*Cleric 3rd Level Spells:* 2; Fly* (5 min), Prayer
Domain Power: 5/5 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), d4+1 dogs, d3 small elementals, d3 Wolves, Wolverine, Crocodile, Dire Bat, Cheetah, Lantern Archon, Leopard, Gorilla, Constrictor Snake, Monitor Lizard
*Channel Energy:* 3d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 13, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO; 0 used
 *
Toddy ~ *Perception: +13; Stealth: +7; Initiative: +3; Darkvision 60 ft
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Haste Current AC: 24
*HP:* 30 Current *HP: 30*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock + Precise Strike
Skills: +18 Acrobatics, +13 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +7 Stealth, +18 Fly, +4 UMD, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Evasion
Size: medium & 5' reach;      Move: 40' walk, 40' Fly perfect

*Henry the Ape ~* Perception +5; Stealth +7; Initiative: +3; Low Light vision, Scent
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 19 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 5 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor)  Current AC: 22
*HP:* 37 Current *HP: 28*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6 + Precise Strike
Skills:+7 Acrobatics, +18 Climb, +5 Perception, +7 Stealth, +10 Swim, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Toughness, Evasion, Scent
Size: large 10x10 & 10' reach;         Move: 30', Climb 30'[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Previous map was round 2.1 after most people moved but not everyone. Newest map is where everyone is at the start of round 3.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] SK - you may only make one attack while hasted unless you make a full attack then you get an additional one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Orcs Turn] Poor poor staggered orcs...

Orc at I-2 draws falchion
Orc at I-5 draws falchion
Orc at K-10 draws javelin
Orc at I-13 withdraws to K-13

And that's about all they can do except lose another HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

Henry moves 5 ft forward, and unloads on the orc in front of him that he thinks threw the javelin with one swipe of his large claw.  The orc goes down.[sblock=actions]  move cost 10, std claw attack while flanking on I5.[/sblock][sblock=oops]Sorry about the second swing.  Will redact the text.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: I _think_ it's Halal's turn, and that we're in the first round after the Surprise round . . . if we're really into round three then Halal missed an action somewhere.

Regardless, could I get an updated map before I decide what to do?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OCC] Sorry for the confusion as I have the old well maps still. I labeled these 2 not for the round but for second time. So 2.1 is second time first round. Forgot what I was up to with that and went and labeled newest map rd 3

Here is up date and it is Halal's turn.[/sblock]

EDIT: Moved the orc now it's ready.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gregori gulps down his concoction, drops the bottle into the dirt at his feet and advances towards the orcs (H11).  He calls out to Demon, "Flank!"

Demon darts to the side of the orc and snaps at him.

[sblock=Actions]Gregori:
Std: drink mutagen
Move: advance to H11
Free: command Demon

Demon:
Free: 5 ft. step to I12
Full: attack Krig[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 17 15 Current: 16 (normal +haste)
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (32 hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural) 21 w/Mage Armor;
Attack bite +5 (1d6+3 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: 5' steps not allowed Demon also gets two attacks if he takes the full attack action


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: Gregori below the red line is all difficult terrain because of Firvin's Stone Call spell.  And Halal still has his turn to take just before Toddy, but I am leaving for work soon.

With the orc beside him having fallen, Toddy concentrates all his attacks on the fire bug.  With the two bites, he tears the firebug apart. [sblock=actions] Full round four attacks, claw, claw, bite, hasted bite[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> OOC: 5' steps not allowed Demon also gets two attacks if he takes the full attack action




Why aren't 5 ft steps allowed?  Also, Demon isn't hasted so only gets his normal, single bite.
EDIT: Changed Gregori's move to H11 since I forgot about the haste.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: Difficult terrian, and sorry got the wolf-were and the were-wolf names mixed up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple Post - A New Record!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple Post - A New Record!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Halal drops his bow and moves quickly - _really_ quickly  - into the fray, drawing his sabres as he goes. He sets himself up to strike the Orc Barbarian, taking advantage of his allies' distraction of the Orc to strike precisely. The saw-blade edge of his sabre draws a long, deep cut in Krig's side, just under the ribs.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to H10
Swift: Invoke Bane (Humanoid/Orc): Damage Roll below has been manually edited to include Bane Damage.
Standard: Attack (1d20+12=20) for (1d8+6d6+3=34) Damage.

_Gang Up Feat allows Flank Attacks as long as two or more allies threaten foe, so Attack Bonus includes additional +2 Flank and +2 Bane, Damage is +3d6 Sneak Attack, +1d6 Precise Strike, +2d6 Bane Weapon._[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats (Level 5)]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 22 (16 Flat-Footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 41/41
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 20 
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Trapspotter
*Perception:* +17 (+19 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +10

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre (x2), Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (2/2), Bane (4/5 Rounds)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (4/5), 2nd (3/3)
*Cantrips:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Resistance, Sift
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith
*2nd Level:* Consecrate, Invisibility, Spiritual Weapon
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Waiting on Demons position and how did you get your Precise Strike/Sneak Attack dmg Mowgli?? No one else is flanking yet unless Demon wishes to move and draw an AoO. 

Halal: H-10
Gergori: H-11
Demon: H-12[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the holdup.  I think Demon is fairly well protected thanks to Marshan so he'll risk the AoO and move to J11.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]. . . and how did you get your Precise Strike/Sneak Attack dmg Mowgli?? No one else is flanking yet unless Demon wishes to move and draw an AoO.[/sblock]






Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Actions]. . . _Gang Up Feat allows Flank Attacks as long as two or more allies threaten foe, regardless of position, so Attack Bonus includes additional +2 Flank and +2 Bane, Damage is +3d6 Sneak Attack, +1d6 Precise Strike, +2d6 Bane Weapon._[/sblock]




OOC: You might have missed this - I got it edited in before you made this post, but you'd probably already read my original post and were working on this one. I have Halal at H10, Gregori at H11 and Demon at I12 (he was at H12 when I posted originally, but I12 works as well - since both Gregori and Demon threaten, Halal gets precision damage. Inquisitors get the benefits of their teamwork feats even if their allies do not have them (Solo Tactics class feature).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok then updating. Did not know you had the Gang Up feat thought you only had Precise Strike which requires a flanker.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Sorry no fluff need to get ready for work. And a lot went on that round. Everthing should be updated and it is top of the second round.



[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna    [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20 [/COLOR] 37  l.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Orange][COLOR=RoyalBlue]haste[/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Krig           [COLOR=Olive]16 [/COLOR] [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][COLOR=Olive]rage[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan        [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 41  l.hammer&cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield ally[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Yellow][I]haste[/I][/COLOR],share lang.(ape&wolf)
Orcs(3)        13  [COLOR=Red]-2 [/COLOR]none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I]
Henry         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 22[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]28[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR], share lang.(Marshan)
Halal          [COLOR=Cyan]22[/COLOR]  41  l.bow&cestus/[I][COLOR=Cyan]shield of faith[COLOR=White];[COLOR=Cyan]haste[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]
Toddy          [COLOR=RoyalBlue]24[/COLOR]  30  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        [COLOR=Orange]18[/COLOR]  50  l.sword&cestus/[COLOR=Orange][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Demon         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 21[/COLOR]  20  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I], share lang.(Marshan)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*Round 1:*
Firvin - Bardic Performance
Krig - attacks (miss)
Marshan - moves, enlarges, attacks (hits)
Orcs(3) - draw weapons
Henry - attack (hit)
Halal - moves, attack (hits)
Toddy - attack (hits)
Gergori - move, drink mutagene
Demon - move, attack (miss)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: I updated the map since HM is going to work. I hope he doesn't mind.  I placed red dots on the wounded.
Firvinianna is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Halal did 34 points last round; I think Krig should be at 10 (44 - 34). Also, Halal's changed out his longbow for his sabres.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: @SK: You can go ahead and run Firvin this round.  I am not sure what's going on, but I had an idea of readying a MM on their Spellcaster.  But maybe hit Krig to KIA him. Cya.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 17, 2011)

Since the boys are having a good time battling, Firvin continues singing her bawdy battle hymn from her prone position while looking out for others who may be intent on joining the fight.  She is skittish of the one orc left who is holding the javelin, knowing how much it hurt last time she was struck.
Allies continue to get +2 Competence Bonus Attack & Damage, +2 Morale Bonus Saves vs. Fear & Charm
[sblock=ooc]Didn't want to kill steal and wipe out Krig immediately with a spell. 

Bard song to Inspire Courage is always a good "Standard Operating Procedure" to fall back on if you are unsure what to do.  Last round, it was responsible for 20 points of damage and one kill.  Without it, their spell caster would still be standing face to face with Toddy.  Now that most of the party does not have to move to attack, it should do more damage, especially with Marshan's haste giving extra attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately that means Krig is up.  It sucks rolling a 3 for initiative and going last every round.  Especially when I want to unleash some fury before everyone else kills all the bad guys.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I think HM is going to have to bring in three hill giants from the south off map, or we are not going to make it to round three.    Two would be a good, fair fight.  Three would stress test our characters.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

The huge bandaged orc seems to not care about the two warriors on his flank as he keeps trying to get at his new pelt.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Firvinianna    [COLOR=RoyalBlue]20 [/COLOR] 37  l.bow/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR];[I][COLOR=Orange][COLOR=RoyalBlue]haste[/COLOR][COLOR=White];[/COLOR]prone[/COLOR][/I]
Krig           [COLOR=Olive]16 [/COLOR] [COLOR=Yellow]24[/COLOR]  l.bow/[I][COLOR=Olive]rage[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan        [COLOR=Yellow]20 [/COLOR] 41  l.hammer&cestus/[I][COLOR=Yellow]shield ally[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Yellow][I]haste[/I][/COLOR],share lang.(ape&wolf)
Orcs(3)        13  [COLOR=Red]-2 [/COLOR]none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I]
Henry         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 22[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]28[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR], share lang.(Marshan)
Halal          [COLOR=Cyan]22[/COLOR]  41  s.sabresx2&cestus/[I][COLOR=Cyan]shield of faith[COLOR=White];[COLOR=Cyan]haste[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/I]
Toddy          [COLOR=RoyalBlue]24[/COLOR]  30  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        [COLOR=Orange]18[/COLOR]  50  l.sword&cestus/[COLOR=Orange][I]haste[/I][/COLOR]
Demon         [COLOR=RoyalBlue] 21[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I],[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I] share lang.(Marshan)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
*Round 1:*
Firvin - Bardic Performance
Krig - attacks (miss)
Marshan - moves, enlarges, attacks (hits)
Orcs(3) - draw weapons
Henry - attack (hit)
Halal - moves, attack (hits)
Toddy - attack (hits)
Gergori - move, drink mutagene
Demon - move, attack (miss)

*Round 2:*
Firvin - Bardic Performance (move), 
Krig - hit dmg: 20
Marshan - none yet
Orcs(3) - none yet
Henry - none yet
Halal - none yet
Toddy - none yet
Gergori - none yet
Demon - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2011)

Marshan returns to his normal size, moves south east and finds a  flanking partner has fallen.  He strikes the staggered orc with his  hammer severely wounding him.  [sblock=actions] free revert, single move 60' from G6 to L8, std attack +10, d12+6 the orc at K10[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +6; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 17/19 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 5 armor, /2 Shield Ally)  *Haste AC: 18 **medium
**HP:* 41 Current *HP: 41*
CMB: 6 CMD: 18 Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +6; circumstantial +2 each save for Shield Ally; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +7, d12+4 at 10' reach; When Enlarged: MW Lucerne Hammer +7, 3d6+6 at 15-20' reach + Haste + Inspire Courage
Cestus +6, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +6, d6+1 at 5-10' reach

*Skills:* +6 Perception, +5 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Boon Companion
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 5/*2* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease, Shield, Unseen Servant
*Summoner 2nd Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Haste, Glitterdust (DC 13), Lesser Evolution Surge (5 min)
*Orisons:* Create Water, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink, Stabilize
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 5; Enlarge Self*, Bless, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Entropic Shield
*Cleric 2nd Level Spells:* 3; Barkskin* (50 min), Share Language (Henry), Share Language (Demon Wolf)
*Cleric 3rd Level Spells:* 2; Fly* (5 min), Prayer
Domain Power: 5/5 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster III: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (5 min), d4+1 dogs, d3 small elementals, d3 Wolves, Wolverine, Crocodile, Dire Bat, Cheetah, Lantern Archon, Leopard, Gorilla, Constrictor Snake, Monitor Lizard
*Channel Energy:* 3d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 13, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO; 0 used
 *
Toddy ~ *Perception: +13; Stealth: +7; Initiative: +3; Darkvision 60 ft
*AC:* 23 (13 Touch, 20 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 6 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Haste Current AC: 24
*HP:* 30 Current *HP: 30*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +7, d6+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock; Claw +7, d4+3+d6 shock + Precise Strike
Skills: +18 Acrobatics, +13 Perception, +4 Sense Motive, +7 Stealth, +18 Fly, +4 UMD, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Evasion
Size: medium & 5' reach;      Move: 40' walk, 40' Fly perfect

*Henry the Ape ~* Perception +5; Stealth +7; Initiative: +3; Low Light vision, Scent
*AC:* 22 (13 Touch, 19 flat-footed) (3 Dex, 5 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor)  Current AC: 22
*HP:* 37 Current *HP: 28*
CMB: 7 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 
*Natural Weapons:* Bite +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6; Claw +9, d6+6 + Precise Strike
Skills:+7 Acrobatics, +18 Climb, +5 Perception, +7 Stealth, +10 Swim, Combat Reflexes, Precise Strike, Toughness, Evasion, Scent
Size: large 10x10 & 10' reach;         Move: 30', Climb 30'[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] One orc dies, one orc withdraws, and the last orc draws his javelin. Last two orcs at -3[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2011)

Henry squeezes through the rock formations and chases his orc. [sblock=actions]squeeze and double move costing 60' to J0-I1.[/sblock]Halal is up


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> Demon          21 0  none/_mage armor_,_staggered_ share lang.(Marshan)




HM, Demon has more than 20 hp.  He has 5 HD (d8) and a CON mod of +2.  I'm not sure how you're calculating hp but my figure is (4.5 x 5) + 10 = 32.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Just had him at half of 40. Not sure how I wish to do HP for companions just yet. But do know I don't like them having more HP and a better AC than PCs[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally in a position to wreak some true havok, Halal demonstrates to the orc Barbarian just how he earned his name*.

His sabres weave a deadly pattern, lashing out and completely befuddling Krig's defenses. When the dance is over, the Barbarian lies lifeless on the ground.

*Flavor: I think the Hungarian language has a nice sound for Ustalav. Halál Árnyéka means "Shadow of Death." Sounds a lot less pretentious in Hungarian . . . 

[sblock=Actions]Swift: Invoke Judgement of Justice (+2 Attack)
Sabre, Sabre, Beak, Sabre (1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+10=19)
Damage (Sabre 01) (1d8+4d6+3=23)
Damage (Sabre 02) (1d8+4d6+3=24)
Damage (Beak) (1d3+4d6+2=25)
Damage (Sabre 01, Haste) (1d8+4d6+3=15)

Separated out the damage rolls as I wasn't sure the beak hit with a 16. Is this all correct? 87 points seems an unholy amount of damage, but I don't _think_ I added anything he's not entitled to.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well after reading a little bit of the adventure and paging through it might be a good great thing tha you all can dish out the damage.

So far this looks combat heavy. I counted 31 combat encounters  It seems you will be based in Ravengro for a while. There will be RP (lots of NPCS in town) and a mystery to solve but once you go into Harrowstone this adventure is a dungeon crawl of mega proportions. Heck it says to use the medium XP progression and that you should hit 4th lvl by the end of the module. 

Lot more to read up on.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2011)

Toddy flies over to the frightened orc who has been avoiding battle, and bites him.  It was a solid bite, but the orc has a spark of life still in him.[sblock=actions]fly to K12, std bite +10, d6+5+d6 shock[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I'm hold this one up!  He still has a little bit of life.  Gregori, you can finish him off. Don't want to waste that mutagen now.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]HM: Are you going to bring in some hill giants to continue this fight so we break a sweat, or are we going to go finalize our first level editions and get rolling?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I have alot to do to get this game (and the two others) set up. Question is do you have enough of a example to help with your characters.

GE could roll a couple attacks and see what would have happened had Halal missed. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2011)

If Halal hadn't downed the orc barbarian Gregori would have full attacked 101 dmg.

[sblock=Actions]Gregori:
Free: mutter amulet command word
Full: 2 claws, bite, +claw from haste (w/ Power Attack, bardic music, haste, flanking; Precise Strike, amulet/shock)

Demon:
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats level 5]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 15 (14 flat-footed, 11 Touch) 17 15 Current: 16 (normal +haste)
*HP:* 50 Current: 50
*CMB:* +10 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +1

*In Hand:* none
-- claw (x2) +10 (1d6+5) +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- bite +12 (1d8+7) +12 (2d6+8) +reach; PA +10 (2d6+12)
-- longsword +10 (1d8+5 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +8 (1d8+9)
-- +12 (1d8+7); PA: longsword +10 (1d8+11)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +7 (3d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 4; +7 (3d6); Splash 3
~ STR Mutagen + Enlarge

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared*
1st - Cure Light Wounds x2, Enlarge x2
2nd - Alchemical Allocation, Invisibility
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Gear* 10,500 gp
Amulet of Mighty Fists (Shock)

*Demon ~ wolf companion*
Size Medium; HD 5 (32 hp); Speed 50 ft.; AC 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural) 21 w/Mage Armor;
Attack bite +5 (1d6+3 plus trip); Ability Scores Str 14, Dex 16, 
Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6; Special Qualities scent.
Feats: Precise Strike, +2[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2011)

It takes all three of my mob to do that kind of damage.  Great job!

I don't need any more practice.  I have run a variant of this character in PFS, so I know it fairly well.  I am ready to go.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

101 DMG!!!! Ouch what are my poor hill giants to do against that?!? 

I have been reading (of course) and we need to discuss a few things in the OOC see you there.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks but damage wouldn't be at that level without the bonuses he received from other party members.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

Right - same for Halal's 87. Also, these 5th level builds have optimal equipment for their levels; there's no guarantee that we'll be that well equipped by 5th level in the actual game.

That said, Halal's damage is all from MW weapons - no magic - and Gregori's is from his natural weapons . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thugs at the Funeral*

Initiative (1d20+4=12)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thugs at the Funeral*

[sblock=mini stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* none
Sheathed dagger +2, d4+2

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Gregori's true curse is to never roll above 2 for initiative.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna's eyes narrow at the prospect of battle.

Initiative (1d20+5=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Updating...

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Firvinianna    13  11  coffin/none
Thugs(3)       10   4  farmtool/none
Halal          15  12  coffin&cestus/none
Toddy          14   6  none/none
Marshan        14  13  coffin/none
Thugs(3)       10   4  farmtool/none
Gergori        16  14  coffin&cestus/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Firvin -
Thugs(3) -
Halal -
Toddy -   
Marshan -
Thugs(3) -   
Gergori - 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok a few rules to help you decide what you wish to do during this combat. The module states that putting down the coffin is a full round action. So I assume that means everyone taking the round to take it off their shoulder and set it down together at the end of the round.

You all have already started to set down the coffin. So it is probably at waist lvl right now. I will allow everyone to set it down together as a standard action but you will have to wait on the lowest INIT. Everyone before the last person will need to delay and when the last person is to go you all can set down the coffin changing your INIT and having a move action left over.

With the coffin in one hand you will be at -2 on all checks and can not move unless you delay and move as a group.

Note: thugs are armed with farm implements: pitchfork, hammer, rakes, hoes, etc.

OK Firvin is up.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


What about just dropping it?  At this point, it is practically down and that's Firvin's intention since she was barely helping anyway.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

OOC: Dropping it of course is a free action, just like dropping a weapon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Firvinianna, being faster on the reaction to the situation, decides to buy some time for her companions to take actions.  She begins singing a sad song in elvish that has been know to bring tears to the eyes of even hardened warriors.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Bardic Performance; Fascinate Will Saves DC 12 to keep from stopping to watch and listen.
*Move Action:* None
*Free Action:* Ready to drop the coffin once the others either drop or set it down[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"This one's a witch and speak'n in some magic language," one of the thugs says as he steps up to Firvin. He swings the handle of his rake at her and misses. Another farmhand also comes up to the singing songbird and aims for her back striking her a smart blow in the back of her shoulder.

A grim faced man with a stubbly beard approaches Gergori and takes a swing. The warrior's armor takes the impact of the blow protecting him.


[sblock=First three thugs]

G-13 attacking Gregori (miss) moved to H-11
I-13 target of Fascinate (Will save successful, attack miss) moved to I-11
K-13 attacking Firvin (hit dmg: 4 nonlethal) moved to J-10[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Crap, I misread the rules. I thought I was targeting them all, not one.  Later in the paragraph it says extra creature for every 3 levels.   Live (I hope anyway) and learn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

_I'm_ not _dropping my friend in the mud just because a bunch of thugs don't want him buried here!_

"Hold strong . . . lower the coffin on three . . . one . . . two . . . three!"

[sblock=Actions]Halál will delay his action until Gregori's initiative. He'll take his move action to draw his sap.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Coffin (then Sap), Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2011)

When Gregori's turn comes he will set the coffin down on Halál's word and bring his fists up in a defensive posture leading with his left.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for posting out of order but I wanted to get Gregori's first action in.  If things progress further while I am out Gregori wears a cestus on his right hand but not his left.  He won't attack with a lethal weapon instead preferring to grapple to disarm his opponent then punching with his unarmed left (+5 1d3+2).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

Toddy shifts towards the coffin and reaches out with his long neck, biting the thug. The shock of such a vicious bite sends the farmhand unconscious as it slumps to the ground. [sblock=actions]5' step to G9, std reach bite thug at H11.  Leaving his hind quarter pointing at Marshan for the moment, so he can draw his hammer from its sheath without moving.[/sblock]
Marshan prepares to take the attack in the back as he lowers the coffin respectfully with the others.[sblock=actions]delayed std lower the coffin on Gregori's turn, followed by a move to draw his mighty hammer, then (swift enlarge in G7-H8) or if full (5' step and swift enlarge into F7-G8).[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* none
Sheathed dagger +2, d4+2

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

As Halal counts the thugs on his side coming running up homemade weapons raised. As the farmhands try to not kill anyone their blows have little effect on Halal or Marshan. The men lower the coffin and Firvin let's go of her end causing that corner to land in the gravel with a loud _*bam*_ (-1 Trust Point)
 
Marshan draws his hammer and steps forward growing in size becoming as big as an ogre. Halal draws forth his sap not wanting to seriously injury anyone. Gergori puts up his fists, although he is no pugilist he will try his best.

Kendra stands in shock and awe to what is happening around the coffin of her late father.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Firvinianna    13  11  none/none
Thugs(2)       10   4  farmtool/none
Thug           10  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Toddy          14   6  none/none
Thugs(3)       10   4  farmtool/none
Halal          15  12  sap&cestus/none
Marshan        [COLOR=Cyan]12[/COLOR]  13  l.hammer/[COLOR=Cyan][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        16  14  cestus/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Firvin - Bardic performance(fascinate), drop coffin
Thugs(3) - attack (1 hit Firvin dmg: 4 NL)
Toddy -   attack (hit dmg: 7)
Thugs(3) -   attack (all misses)
Halal - delay- lower coffin, draw sap
Marshan - delay- lower coffin, draw weapon, 5'step, enlarge
Gergori - lower coffin
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

"LEAVE you drunken fools! ... Or the buzzards shall be feasting on your entrails tonight!" bellows the "ogre".[sblock=actions]out of turn free action shouting.  
OOC: Gotta give them a chance to save themselves.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

[sblock=OOC]Really? Gregori needed her to hang on to keep it from falling?  A table stands on three legs and I repeatedly referenced that she really wasn't carrying her share.  If they really needed her help (never mind what the source material says) I think you should have corrected that, HM. That is something Firvin would know that I did not. Otherwise I am O for two tonight. [/sblock]Firvinianna, now surrounded, changes her tune (er, song rather) to one of elven courage. She shifts to the side and away from one of the local yokels, drawing her whip.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Bardic Performance; Inspire Courage +1 Attack & Damage, +1 Saves vs. Fear & Charm
*Move Action:* Draw Whip
*Free Action:* 5ft step to H11[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I have it that your character let go pm. As she saw the others starting to set it down she let go(free action) and it dropped. Dropping it causes the lose of Trust.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Thugs on right side going...

[sblock=Thugs actions rd 2]
dying thug(H-11) con check needed
Thug (I-11) att Firvin
Thud (J-10) 5'step north att Gergori[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Firvinianna    13  11  none/none
Thugs(2)       10   4  farmtool/none
Thug           10  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Toddy          14   6  none/none
Thugs(3)       10   4  farmtool/none
Halal          15  12  sap&cestus/none
Marshan        [COLOR=Cyan]12[/COLOR]  13  l.hammer/[COLOR=Cyan][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        16  14  cestus/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Firvin - Bardic performance(inspire courage), draw whip, 5'step
Thugs(2) - both miss
Toddy - none yet
Thugs(3) - none yet
Halal - none yet
Marshan - none yet
Gergori - none yet
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]Really? Gregori needed her to hang on to keep it from falling?[/sblock]






HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] I have it that your character let go pm. As she saw the others starting to set it down she let go(free action) and it dropped. Dropping it causes the lose of Trust.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]It looks like Firvi meant to drop her corner, but pm's question was about whether the loss of her 9 STR (on the side where we also have our 18 STR party member) would be enough to cause us to drop the thing - especially when we were already lowering it to the ground and delaying our actions - giving the other three thugs a chance to act before us - to act in concert).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I see he thought that one strong character could keep both ends up. 

But as I see it things happen at the same time. Halal starts counting while Firvin starts singing at a thug while Marshan and Gergori get ready to let the coffin down when they hear three.

Halal says three and everyone let's down their corner but Firvin just let's go. That corner hits the ground half a second after the other characters put theirs down and the round is over. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Fair enough! We lose a trust point, we'll deal with it [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

Toddy swings his neck around and bites at the thug in front of Marshan, this time missing.[sblock=actions]stand still, not leaving Kendra's side and reach bite.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Updating.... thugs on left side.

[sblock=Actions]

two attacking the weird bird man (sorry Mowgli)
on attacking the ogre man tho he looks scared... [/sblock]

EDIT: DMG to Halal is Nonlethal btw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

Halál absorbs the villager's blow, straightening quickly after releasing his corner of the coffin. The sap in his hand flicks out, clipping the man who hit him on the temple and causing his eyes to glass over.

[sblock=Actions]Move: None
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=11) for NL Damage (1d6+1=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (-6 NL)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sap, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

OOC: please give me a target location Mowgli, thanks in advance.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2011)

Realizing these are simple farmers, and not worthy soldiers, Marshan punches the closest farmer with a right hook, staggering him.[sblock=actions]swift maintain enlarged state, std attack non-lethal unarmed against H7, provokes AoO[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*2* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: please give me a target location Mowgli, thanks in advance.




OOC: Sorry - I meant for Halál to hit the thug that hit him first. I guess that seemed plain to me because _I_ knew what I was thinking . Previous post modified.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

The new song from Firvin inspires the others. It's melody allows for Halal and Marshan to due the little extra damage they need to take out the thugs they attack. Both the thugs fall into the dirt unconscious.

Toddy tries biting but misses as Gergori reaches out to grab the farm tool out of his opponent's hand. While he takes a quick strike across the knuckles with a growl he lashes out quicker the second time and wrenches the pitch fork out of the man's hands. The thug's face becomes on of chagrin as he watches Gergori spinning his former weapon around in his hands.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
[U]Character      AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Firvinianna    13   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  whip/none;[I][COLOR=Orange]nonlethal dmg[/COLOR]
[/I] Thugs(2)       10   4  farmtool/none
Thug           10  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]stable[/I][/COLOR]
Toddy          14   6  none/none
Thug           10   4  farmtool/none
Halal          15   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  sap&cestus/none;[I][COLOR=Orange]nonlethal dmg[/COLOR]
[/I] Marshan       [COLOR=Cyan]12[/COLOR]  13  l.hammer/[COLOR=Cyan][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Gergori        16  14  farmtool&cestus/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Firvin - Bardic performance(inspire courage), draw whip, 5'step
Thugs(2) - both miss
Toddy - attack (miss)
Thugs - attack (1hit Halal, dmg: 6 NL)
Halal - attack (hit, dmg: 5 NL)
Marshan - attack (hit, dmg: 5 NL)
Gergori - attempting disarm (successful)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC: Round updated. Everyone may go but will not end the round till Sun nite.*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna steps away from the thugs and cracks her whip, a decent impression of a dominatrix, "You should know you place, fools."  The leather coil wraps around the farmer's weapon and she pulls it from his grasp.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* 5 ft step to G12*
Standard Action:* Combat Maneuver on I11; Whip - Disarm (1d20=17)
*Free Action:* Stops singing, but Inspire +1 lingers for 2 more rounds.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 7 (4 non-lethal damage)
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2011)

Halál allows the momentum of his blow against the first thug's head to bounce his sap back against the sole remaining thug on his side of the coffin. This one drops like a stone as well.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+1=20) vs. J7 for (1d6+1=6) Damage (NL).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (-6 NL)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sap, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2011)

Toddy gets the sense that he shouldn't chew on these farmers, as the rest are simply toying with or punching them.  Not used to fighting without killing, he attempts a head butt to one of the few standing farmers. [sblock=actions]std non-lethal head butt[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 27, 2011)

Marshan steps forward and swings his fist in a haymaker, just missing.[sblock=actions]swift maintain large, 5ft step to H8, std unarmed punch[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2011)

Gregori takes a swing at the thug in front of him (I-10) but somehow manages to slip in the mud and fails to connect.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

The group of thugs around the fight start to run off as they see most of their companions lying about unconscious.

The last two men in the fight, who are now both unarmed start to back away slowly keeping an eye on the group before they two turn tail and run.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I was going to have the last two thugs continue to fight at first but thought no one would stay against these odds.

Combat may continue if anyone decides to pursue. Will wait for everyone to post whether they stay or give chase.

*Note:* perrinmiller a whip gives you a +2 to your CMB when you use it to disarm. (CMB +1 for Firvin)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 28, 2011)

Halál watches for a moment as the final two thugs flee; he then checks the coffin to see that the Professor's remains are still entirely inside. Finally (if no one has beaten him to it) he sees to the fallen thugs - making sure none of them is really the worse for wear.

"Well, nothing like a warm reception to see the spirit off to Pharasma's peace."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2011)

No RP needed in this thread if no one wants the fight to continue I will post a battle wrap up in the IC and then you can RP.

Guess this new thing will take a little getting use to.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

If they flee, do we still get XP for defeating them?  If so then, letting them go is fine by me.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2011)

Seeing the others flee, he lets them go.  Marshan does a bit of continuous casting, pointing at each of the thugs on the ground. His holy symbol and   the stag horn rune upon his forehead flaring with white light with each casting.  When the birdman starts checking the bodies, "They should be stable for the moment."  Then, moving over to Kendra and whispering in her ear, "This insult should not go unpunished.  Mind if I teach them a lesson?  It is you that will have to live with them afterward.  But, they should learn to fear the unknown."  While waiting for an answer, he turns and fetches some rope from Toddy's pack, and starts measuring it off into five foot sections.  Dagger drawn, he awaits her answer before cutting the rope. 
[sblock=actions]Cast stabilize on each of the thugs. OOC: Flee = defeated, we get the XP. 
Poetic License: I am going to have Marshan's summoner's rune brighten when casting any spell or channeling energy.  It is in the shape of an ancient version of Erastil's holy symbol.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

Gregori watches impassively as the thugs flee then turns to watch with interest whatever this Marshan fellow is up to.  With Halal checking the coffin he waits to see what Kendra has to say about the matter.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

_OOC: I think we are supposed to put these IC posts in the other thread once HM updates the summary of the combat.  Are you guys going to copy them over?_


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: It will be easy to copy them over.  The IC copy of the fight hasn't been posted yet, and I didn't want to get things out of order.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: In fact, I started to copy mine over last night and realized exactly what SK has. I decided to wait until HolyMan puts up his IC summary of the fight.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

I kinda feel the combat thread makes things more difficult and I don't yet see the advantage.  My preference would be to revert to having combats and roleplaying all in one thread.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: I see the point of wanting to keep one thread kind of clean and story book like and avoiding all the OOC like this.  Especially when this is designed to go multi-year. But then any strangers reading the story book are ruining their chance of playing the AP.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

OOC: Yeah, I sort of like the idea of the 'storybook' IC thread - a nice, clean read without having to sift through all of the mechanics of combat and the OOC discussions. I'll make a concerted effort to keep my OOC stuff in that thread (or this one for combat) and post only IC stuff in that thread.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't care about pretty and sblocks are made for hiding ooc comments.  Right now separate threads seem more of a hindrance.  We would be roleplaying but this is the combat thread and we don't want to do it here (at least I don't) because then it'll have to be transferred to the other thread.  Except now we're waiting for the combat summary (and I've never been fond of DM summaries of combat; they're either cut and paste jobs or poor retellings ime) so things don't get out of order.

I don't feel the benefits of a 'clean' thread outweigh the aggravation of delays and switching from thread to thread; I would rather have convenient.  Anyway, I've said my feelings on the matter and will let it go at that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I use spoiler blocks to keep things clean.  OOC threads are good for keeping these kind of discussions from cluttering the IC action (saving us from having to go back too far to look things up).  From LPF, I have found I prefer having a separate OOC thread, but even when you do have one, people tend to post OOC only content anyway.  But I think everyone here has been good about not doing that so far.

Until now, I reserved judgement on the separate CT and I have found the one thing I really dislike about it.  We are in a holding pattern waiting on the DM to summarize the action in our role-playing thread when we are all ready to go without needing it (since we all know what happened already).  This is why I haven't posted IC for Firvin.

My style works well with having combat in the primary IC thread, so I don't feel a need for a separate thread, myself.  I always write the role-playing version anyway, putting mechanics into a spoiler block, as a DM and as a player. You all (well, maybe not SK) have seen the result of my style's evolution with my LPF game.  In fact because the CT is not really role-playing, I haven't been writing much IC content for that reason, normally I would be posting as I do with Borric and Ariel.

Bottom line, I agree with GlassEye for the most part, but I will go with the flow if HM wants to keep using it.  I can keep track of multiple threads (multiple scenes too).  I think the CT works well when certain players only provide posts with mechanics during combat.  I know of several players that do that, but this crew doesn't have them, so I think we can run combat in the IC thread and leave it clean (all OOC content in spoiler blocks) with people writing IC content describing their character's actions.  

BTW, I am not bashing HM (or Thanee either) for this idea.  It has its place for certain groups of players. I just don't think it is needed for us.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

And right after I post here, the IC summary is up.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2011)

perrinmiller said:
			
		

> ...but I will go with the flow if HM wants to keep using it.




I should have expressed this sentiment earlier but I didn't think of it.  I'm also willing to continue with the separate threads.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

Firvinianna tries to see what is moving in the dark.  Despite being fatigued, she reacts pretty quickly.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=19)
Knowledge (1d20+3=23) Check. Assuming Religion for Undead, but all my skills are same except Arcana.
*Free Action:* *
Standard Action:* 
*Free Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5*(4)*
*AC:* 13*(12)* (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1*(2)* *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5*(4) Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Fatigued:* -2 Strength/Dexterity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

Relaying the message, "Toddy sees something moving over there."[sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Active Spell:* Light on a coin in his hand.
*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*0* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1) 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2011)

*Gregori Ostov - Ranger/Alchemist*

Gregori squints, trying to force his tired eyes to focus.  "What?  Oh.  I knew it!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* Fatigued (-2 Str & Dex)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2011)

Halál shifts his gaze to Toddy's mark. "Well, crap."

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=16)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I'm going to rush this post but I need to leave for work in 22 minutes.

Standard zombie - AC: 12 HP: 12

No map needed it is 30' away and even if it beats everyone's INIT (which I doubt) it will only get to move forward. So everyone should just take a turn.

I hope to end this little combat before tomorrow night so it can be added to this months XP. 

If it survives round one (which I also doubt) I will allow for flanking next round.

Going to roll INIT but truly party is up.







Hmm... INIT order 

Firvin 
Toddy
Gergori
Zombie - Move only(will draw AoO from Toddy if he readies an action)
Halál
Marshan


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna trecognizes it as a zombie and identifies the creature, "That is a zombie.  It moves slow and can absorb some damage unless you use a slashing weapon."

She casts a cantrip, _Disrupt Undead_, but the ray misses. She backs up to keep some distance from her to the walking dead.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking to explain result of Knowledge check*
Standard Action:* Disrupt Undead (1d20+2=7, 1d6=5)
*Move Action:* Retreat 30 ft[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5*(4)*
*AC:* 13*(12)* (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1*(2)* *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5*(4) Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Fatigued:* -2 Strength/Dexterity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2011)

Toddy moves up to protect the party and slashes at the zombie with a claw, missing.[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Active Spell:* Light on a coin in his hand.
*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*0* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*0* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2011)

Halál says a quick prayer to Pharasma, calling on her to guide his hand as he sends a bolt of disruptive force at the zombie. His spell also fails to impact the creature. He draws one of his sabres and prepares to meet the zombie's attack.

[sblock=Actions]Swift: Invoke Judgement of Sacred Justice (+1 Attack)
Standard: Disrupt Undead (1d20+3=10) - Miss
Move: Draw Sawtooth Sabre[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 30, 2011)

Marshan moves forward and attempts to bring his mighty hammer down upon the abomination, just missing.
[sblock=ooc]No bite AoO from Toddy on undead things.  They just don't taste right.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2011)

Gregori moves forward to meet the zombie drawing his longsword as he does so.  He swings, cutting into the foul creature.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* Fatigued (-2 Str & Dex)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 1, 2011)

OCC: Well that didn't work, LOL Will have these XP onto May. Fight on. 

Round 2:
Firvin - (is up) currently 30' from combatants
Toddy - 5' from zombie (but in hand to hand)
Gergori - in melee w/zomble
Zombie - center of attention (HP: 7)
Halál - (may on his turn move to flank then attack zombie)
Marshan - in melee w/zombie


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna shakes her head as they have difficulty in bringing the undead creature down. "Return to the grave, hellspawn!"

Moving around to have an unobstructed line of fore, she again casts her cantrip, _Disrupt Undead_, this time the ray hits squarely and effectively.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking*Move Action:* Move to the side to ensure an unblocked shot at the Zombie.
*Standard Action:* Disrupt Undead (1d20+2=21, 1d6=6)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5*(4)*
*AC:* 13*(12)* (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 w/Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1*(2)* *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5*(4) Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Fatigued:* -2 Strength/Dexterity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2011)

Gregori swings his sword again using it like a cleaver and chopping deep into the undead.  A growl rumbles from deep in his throat as he does so.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* none
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* Fatigued (-2 Str & Dex)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 1, 2011)

OCC: Well one zombie down thanks for getting that in GE 

I will post a recap.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2011)

OOC:  It was still April where some of us are playing when the Zombie went down.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 23, 2011)

Toddy with Darkvision moving at 40' base, Marshan with low light vision moving at 30' base, both rushing towards the sound.  
Marshan intends to channel positive healing as soon as he is close enough.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna hustles along behind, only pausing long enough to throw up her _Mage Armor_. 

[sblock=Actions]Perception (1d20+7=25)
*Free Action:* none
*Move Action:* Move along
*Standard Action:* Cast _Mage Armor_
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5*Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips:*Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

Halál rushes toward the screams with the others, peering desperately into the shadows in a vain attempt to make out details of what's going on.

[sblock=Actions]Move: toward the sounds.
Move: Draw sap.

Perception (1d20+8=9)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow, Cestus

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

_OOC:  Ha, ha. Best time to roll a 1. _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

Right!?


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2011)

Gregori bolts towards the dying scream drawing his sword as he goes.  "Gods!  What now?!  That damned farmer escaped the sheriff and on a blood rampage through the streets most likely."  His gaze narrows and he glances around cautiously as he approaches the area he thinks the scream came from.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to the sound
Free: draw sword
Standard: ?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* none[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=Everyone's Actions Rd1]
Toddy - double move gets ahead of the others gets to dying man first
Marshan - double move
Gergori - double move (drawing weapon is free action)
Firvin - move, cast mage armor
Halál - move, draw sap[/sblock]

OCC: My turn


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

Toddy moves between the two houses to the man on the ground. "Doesn't look good over here." he states looking around. "A lot of blood, possible a knife wound."

Firvin cast a spell to protect her and moves towards the natural alley between the buildings. Marshan and Gergori pull ahead of her. The warrior drawing his blade and the guardian determined to reach the man's body in time to save him.

                   Halál pulls up along side the half-elf and draws his sap from his belt. He tests the weight with his other feathered hand as he peers about. He and Firvin spot nothing amiss and really can not see into the alley way with the other two blocking it.

"Ello, ello. What have we here me Love?" an odd voice comes from above everyone. Everyone spots a short black-skinned demon with large curved horns, as it floats down to the ground from the roof of one of the buildings. "I know not who they be me Love," he says raising a wicked looking dagger up to his face and speaking to it. "But it is time for them to die..."

The creatures mouth begins to form a bluish glow and suddenly it spews forth a blue flame engulfing both Marshan and Gergori. The guardian doesn't move fast enough in the narrow alley,(dmg 5) but the cursed one manages to roll a little bit out of the way.(dmg 2)

Hissing the thing turns to face Firvin and                    Halál. The alley behind it engulfed in flame.

[sblock=OOC]INIT goes group/monster as it delayed. No need to roll first up first to get a strike in. LOL[/sblock]

EDIT: AC 16 HP 26


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2011)

Toddy shouts "Your uglier than Bordum!" as he moves to attack the demon, biting at him, but missing.

Marshan channels positive energy in an attempt to keep the wounded stranger from bleeding out and then grabs his hammer from it's sheath on Toddy's pack.

Gregori healed 2 hp.  Stranger healed 2.  Marshan healed 2 of his 5 damage.
[sblock=actions]Toddy, move 20' to H7 and std bite.  Marshan std channel, move draw weapon from sheath on Toddy's pack which is now directly in front of him. Gregori healed the 2 damage he just took.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


I would like Firvin's attack to go first, before Toddy's since no initiative order was posted.






Firvinianna begins draws arcane energy to her and points at the creature, _"Gurth ani chyth 'wîn!"_

She sends arcing electricity at the winged creature.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* none
*Standard Action:* Use ranged touch attack on creature; Elemental Ray (Electricity) (1d20+3=23,  1d6+1=7)_; _Critical Threat Elemental Ray (Electricity) (1d20+3=14,  1d6+1=4); 11 Total damage
*Move Action:* Move to N1[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

_Now what in the Hells are you, and where did you come from?_

Halál's mind is reviewing the lists of creatures, strengths and weaknesses he spent so many hours memorizing in the Monastery's vast library even as his body springs to action. He quickly decides this is a creature to kill rather than subdue; dropping his sap, he draws back a hand and triggers the sheath on his forearm. A blade nestles into his palm; the arm shoots forward, but he sees Toddy approaching the creature and shifts his aim slightly . . . his dagger just misses. The Emissary draws his sabre and prepares to continue the fight.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Knowledge Check (1d20+8=22), Drop Sap
Swift: _Judgement of Sacred Destruction_ (+1 Damage) (_Will change this to_ Judgement of Sacred Smiting _if Knowledge Check reveals the thing has DR/Magic, resulting in 3 damage rather than 4._)
Immediate: Spring-Sheath - Draw Dagger
Standard: Attack (1d20+2=18) for (1d4+2=4) Damage.
Move: Draw Sabre
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Destruction_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2011)

The appearance of the creature causes some sort of emotional or physical reaction in Gregori.  The big man begins to tremble slightly and he bares his teeth in a snarl.  "I'm gonna gut you to see what you're made of, fiend.  Any last words?"  The hand not holding his longsword stiffens, fingers splayed as if he's going to attack with his bare hand but he manages to fumblingly draw a large vial from his belt pouch.  He flips the cork out with his thumb and throws back the liquid.  Gregori seems to instantly calm and he lets the vial slip from his fingers as the strange magic surges through his body.

[sblock=Actions]Move: retrieve Str mutagen from belt
Standard: drink Str mutagen
NOTE: Gregori hasn't seated his shield but gets a bonus from his STR mutagen.  AC 18.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus
-- Bomb +3 (1d6+1) Range: 20 feet; Splash: 2
-- [Str Mutagen] Bomb +3 (1d6); Splash 1

*Bombs* 2/2 remaining
*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* none[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=Actions]
Thanks for listing out everything I do appreciate it immensely.  

Let's see a few things first though. 

perrinmiller - I did post no INIT and first to post = first to strike.So as to get an order going. From here on out though something like this I will go ahead and roll for everyone. And then post up the INIT. It matters little with your rolls if you were firing into melee (20 is automatic hit and the 14 to confirm misses even if he weren't in combat - so dmg = 7)

Mowgli - Sorry but you were also firing into melee and so at -4 so the dagger missed.

If you all wish the posting you all did could have set the order or we can continue with monster than group(in order of posting for that round).

Order would then be:
Toddy
Marshan
Firvin
Halál
Gergori[/sblock]

"Last words?" the strange creature says almost mockingly. Then it gets a wicked almost feral grin as it holds the dagger before it and speaks to it once more. "I know! I know! Me Love! I have a last word." 

It turns back to face Toddy, Marshan, and Gergori it's eyes glowing bright with red flame and the blue crackling energy sparkling around it's teeth as it grins.

*"Boo!" *

Suddenly a wave of fear engulfs the alchemist and the eidolon and they flee in terror from the creature. Marshan fights down the fear and readies his weapon. Gergori makes to the back of a building his hands in his head as he sweats and fights back the fear. Then he realizes he dropped his sword back in the alley. Toddy makes as fast as he can around he building looking for a place to hide. Upon finding one he calms down a little and starts to look to see if the creature is following.

[sblock=Halál's know check] Creature is a fey and known as a Spring-Heeled Jack. Know because it can jump great distances for something so small.[/sblock]

Current Status:
Marshan  -3HP
Jack 19/26 HP
Toddy panicked 1/1 (can't act this round but will be double move to get back into the fight on rd3)
Gergori panicked 5/5
Firvin - mage armor (should last the whole fight)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


How is it firing into melee if there's a 5' space between the critter and everyone else? Oh, never mind. Toddy closed and attacked after you posted the map.

And thank you for rolling initiative from this point forward. Hate to think I wasted that trait slot on Halál to get his initiative bonus. Plus, I count on him getting initiative to catch folk flat-footed. Plus if Halál _had_ gotten initiative this time he'd have hit.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

OCC: Nobody started flat footed for this. You all moved and the creature went floating down dramatically. But I see your point. Normally I would say roll INIT and post an action and I will sort out who went first or what not.

This had the feel that it would be a short fight as it is 5-1. Everyone goes and I thought it would be over done deal. Guess that's what I get for thinking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

Double post - Sorry!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

"I know you, Spring-Heeled Jack! Are you behind the troubles in this town? Back! Back to whence you came, faeborn!"

Halál closes with the creature, swinging his sabre wildly as he approaches but not quite managing to connect.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Speech
Move: to J6
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=9) (Miss)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Destruction_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Gregori is panicked for 5 rounds?  Bleah.  Good luck, guys.  He'll just hang out over here and drool like a baby for the next 30 seconds.  Guess that's what he gets for talking smack.





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 24, 2011)

Toddy ran away

Marshan steps back 5', grows into his ogrish form, and swings his mighty hammer, missing the beast.
[sblock=actions]Toddy spooked and running away, Marshan 5' step to F9, swift enlarge to E10, swing enlarged hammer with 15-20' reach[/sblock][sblock=ooc]With Halal moving up, the beast is flanked now, but we still both missed.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*3* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Yikes, it's touch AC is better than 14?






Firvinianna continues to use her arcane incantations, _"_Odulen an len eithad_!"_

A pin point of light streaks from her out stretched finger to slam into the winged creature for minor damage.

She calls to her companions, "If you hold a moment, I will inspire your next strikes with song."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Cast Magic Missile; 1d4+1=2 
*Move Action:* Draw whip[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

"What's this? What's this? Little birdie knows Jack?" the creature says as it dodges Marshan's hammer. It crouches a little as if setting to spring before it leaps up and over the emissaries head. 

Landing back to back with the tengu it takes a nonchalant swing at Halál  as if toying with him. "Causing no trouble just passing through, aren't we me Love. But a little fun we were wanting to have."

The small fey cocks it's large horned head as if listening. "What's that me Love? You want a feather? Of course, of course I will get one for you."

[sblock=OOC]







			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *OOC:*   Yikes, it's touch AC is better than 14?



 Yes his AC is 16 and he's not wearing armor so touch AC is 16 (very high DEX)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Actions] Spring Heeled Jacks vault ability allows the above move without drawing AoO. Not sure why I'm thinking it catches people off guard. [/sblock]

 Current Status:
Marshan  -3HP
Jack 19/26 HP
Toddy panicked 0/1 (can go on his turn - he is about a double move from the fight.)
Gergori panicked 4/5
Firvin - mage armor (should last the whole fight)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


The fact that it jumps so well (w/out drawing AoOs) leads me to believe that almost all of it's AC probably comes from mobility rather than armor.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

updated...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The fact that it jumps so well (w/out drawing AoOs) leads me to believe that almost all of it's AC probably comes from mobility rather than armor.




Acrobatics is +20 for Jump but it is the special ability that allows for no AoOs.

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2011)

Toddy berates him self, _"Wait a minute, I can't die!  I am indestrruktable!" _ He turns on a silver piece and returns back to the fight. 

Marshan moves forward and takes another swing at the demon grasshopper, missing.

[sblock=actions]Toddy: double move to return to square he left of H7.  Marshan: Swift action to maintain large size, 10' move to H8-G9, std swing.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*2* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2011)

As Jack comes to ground and thrusts at the Tengu, Halál takes the faeborn's withdrawing elbow and uses it's momentum to slingshot around, ending his acrobatic display once more in a position to take advantage of his peculiar skills. The cruelly jagged sabre snaps out, but once more fails to connect as his own momentum causes him to overswing.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Change Judgement from Sacred Justice to Sacred Protection (+1 AC)
Move: Acrobatics (1d20+5=24) to move through K5 to L4 (hoping a 24 beats his CMD by 5) - Flank with Marshan
Standard: Attack (1d20+3=5) Son of a !  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Protection_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2011)

"Ooooh," Jack says to the remarkable move by the tengu. "I do like this one me Love. I like him a lot."

OCC: CMD 18


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


No one wants to listen, I won't do it then.





Firvinianna uses a different arcane incantation to aid her companions, _"_Dago den_!"_

The ground around the creature becomes slippery with grease.  If they are lucky, the winged loon will slip and fall down.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* none
*Standard Action:* Cast Grease DC13 2x2 Square K5->L6
*Move Action:* Move to R1[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

"Yes birdie let's dance, Eh?" Jack starts to say as he moves nimbly away from Marshan's large weapon. "Oof!" the small fey grunts as a hoofed foot flies out from under it and it falls into the greasy dirt.

"No fair! No fair! No one invited you find your own partner," it says as it starts to stand once more, allowing Marshan and Halál another chance to cut down the little beast. <roll AoO's plz then I will finish his actions for the round >

OOC: Note Jack is not a winged loon (he has no wings but he is a loon) he floated down from the roof top. +9 to Reflex save and he rolled a 1 opps,  AC is 12 for those AoO's 
 
 Current Status:
Marshan  -3HP
Jack 19/26 HP
Todd - back in the fight
Gergori panicked 3/5
Firvin - mage armor (should last the whole fight)
Halál - trying to keep all his feathers


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 27, 2011)

Marshan tries to take advantage of the squirmy little beast's mistake.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2011)

Halál also fails to capitalize on the chance to hit Jack while he's down; the feathered loon lol lets out a frustrated squawk as his sabre cleaves the air well over the little fae's head.

[sblock=Actions]You've got to be freakin' kidding me! A '2' followed by a '1'?! 

Attack (1d20+3=4)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

OCC: Right there with you Mowgli back to back 1's for Jack.

With a quick swipe as he steps away from the tengu Jack let's out a tsk.

"Oh but I am sorry me Love. Please forgive me, me Love. No! No! I would do anything for you me Love. I'll show you, I will. A feather for me Love." the creature says growing more and more agitated.
*
"I WILL GET A FEATHER FOR YOU, ME LOVE, I WILL!"* he screams out crouched low and the dagger held ready to strike.

OOC2: Group is up. 
EDIT: MAP was wrong has been corrected.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 28, 2011)

Toddy wants revenge on the horned beast that spooked him so easily. "Let's try this again you ugly bugger!" He moves forward out of Marshan's way and bites across the grease patch at the beast, just missing.

Marshan moves forward and shouts, "Flank and box it in!" and then readies to attack after Halal has attacked.
[sblock=actions]Toddy: free talk, 20' move to K4, std bite with reach across the grease spot. 
Marshan: Swift: maintain enlarge 3rd of 4, Move 10' forward to I6-H7, free shout, ready std attack on Spring Jack after Halal has attempted an attack. (not caring if he moves, setting only one trigger for the ready)[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]  *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * Trait: *Dirty Fighting +1 trait bonus to flank damage*

Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2011)

Halál moves carefully around the grease and the Jack's threatening dagger, positioning himself once more for a flanking attack. He shifts his focus from defense to offense as he moves, then lashes out with the sabre. This time the strike barely misses the wily creature, and he shouts out in frustration.

"Then *sing*, dammit! We need all the help we can get!"

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Shift to _Judgement of Sacred Justice_ (+1 Attack)
Move: M4, N5, M6
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=14) (Miss)
Free: Speech
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Justice_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2011)

Away from the battle Gregori gibbers in his fear and the wolf within looses a howling laugh at the man's misfortune.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing (longsword on ground in previous spot)
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* panicked[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

OCC: GE mini stats list bombs 2/2 you can drop that whenever you wish, will start your new archetype right away. Not sure if Gergori will get back in this fight but the dice sure are trying for you.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 28, 2011)

After Halal moves into the more advantageous position, surrounding the creature, Marshan swings his hammer.  But with his momentum timing off, he misses wildly.
[sblock=actions]ready triggered[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * Trait: *Dirty Fighting +1 trait bonus to flank damage*

Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2011)

OOC: perrinmiller still to go (round 4) but I think whatever Firvin does it will not change what Jack wishes to do. I will roll his attack so I can write my fluff sometime today. Lot of work getting IC post together without just copy/pasting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like Halál should've kept his Judgement set to protection   Must be nice to have those bad rolls balanced out within the same combat!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


If Jack ends up not adjacent to anyone again, I want to go first please.






Firvinianna sings to inspire courage in her allies.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* none
*Standard Action:* Bardic performance, Inspire Courage +1 Attack/Damage
*Move Action:* none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 5/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2011)

The small devil looking fey is unfazed by the group quickly surrounding him. He is focused on Halál and seems oblivious to all else around him at the moment.

His wicked dagger (who he address as; me Love) comes across the tengu's arm cutting a deep gash almost to the bone. With a quick grab Jack catches one of Halál's feathers as it floats in the air above the wound. 

With a cry of joy the creature leaps jubilantly into the air. And seems to float across to the roof of the nearby building where he lands seated facing the group. Taking the feather he moves it under his nose and inhales deeply. 

"Ahhh... thank you for this." Jack says raising up the feather before his face. "See me Love I will do anything for you. Please me Love a kiss, a kiss."

Jack takes the blade and raises it to his lips kissing it, coming away with a bloody smile. 

Current Status:
Marshan  -3HP
Jack 19/26 HP
Gergori panicked 2/5
Firvin - mage armor
Halál - -8HP

OOC: Group is up. Jack is not adjacent to anyone at the moment (that's for sure) he is 10' in the air so Toddy will need to be adjacent to get in an attack and Marshan at least 5' away to get in any melee attacks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would Jack be able to do his leaping thing from within the area of a Grease spell? It does restrict movement to ½, and that only with a successful Acrobatics check. The Acrobatics check is likely irrelevant due to his bonus, but the half movement should come into effect somehow . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am waiting on the answer to Mowgli's question before posting Firvin.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 29, 2011)

Toddy shouts "It's airborne!  Fly after it bird man!"

Toddy and Marshan delay, therefore Marshan's enlarge drops.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 30, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna comes closer to Halal and unleashes another elemental ray at the winged creature.  The crackling lightning streaks on by without even being close.  She continues singing her words in Elven, but switches to Common to sing, _"I will heal you, Halal.  Just give me a moment to get closer."_

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain Bardic performance
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch Attack; Lightning Ray (1d20+4=6, 1d6+2=3)
*Move Action:* Move to R5[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 3/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 1/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 30, 2011)

Toddy wonders to himself,_ "Bird man didn't fly."_  So, Toddy is going to try.  He takes a running leap to bite at the beast.  He must of stepped in a little of the grease as well, as the leap and bite attack were pitiful attempts.

Marshan moves through the grease with ease and swings his hammer, just connecting with the beast, and crunching a few bones.

[sblock=actions]Toddy: Move L4-M4-N5-N6-M7 and leap 4.8', std bite.
Marshan: Move J7-K7-L7, Std hammer (non-enlarged, but forgot the +1 Inspire Courage in the attack die roll, so it barely hits a 16. Should have been d20+2+1 IC = 16.  Damage was d12+3+1 IC = 10.[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 10*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged:Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*3* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * Trait: *Dirty Fighting +1 trait bonus to flank damage*

Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

OOC: Waiting to see what actions Mowgli wishes to post up. Note, Jack is now at 9/26 HP.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2011)

The bird-man takes in the situation in a glance, deciding quickly that he can't reach the Jack without exposing himself to a potentially deadly attack. _I need Firvin's healing anyway - that last blow hurt more than just my pride!_

He flexes his wrist and his remaining dagger leaps into his hand. He throws it up at the little fae, but it sails off into the night without coming close.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

The bloody smile still on it's lips Jack gauffs as both the electrical attack and the dagger fly by as he sits rocking his crossed hoofed feet back and forth. Toddy moves up and jumps and snaps at him and finally he does laugh.

"Ooo.. me Love, they still wish to play. They... ARGHH!" the crunching of bone and the creatures scream breaks the laughter as Marshan brings his hammer down on the creature breaking one of it's legs.

"You.. you. Yes me Love let's leave. Come me Love down the hole." Jack says as from the groups perspective it looks like the thing falls through the roof top into the home.

Current Status:
Marshan  -3HP
Jack 9/26 HP
Gergori panicked 1/5 (last round may post after everyone/then Jack go once more)
Firvin - mage armor
Halál - -8HP

OOC: Group is up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2011)

Out of turn no action: Spellcraft check to identify what Jack did


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC: Spell like ability -_ passwall_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna comes up behind Halál and sings her spell of healing, _"Davo nestad anech."_ The magic energy only manages to partially reduce his wounds.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain Bardic performance
*Move Action:* Move to N7
*Standard Action:* Cast Cure Light Wounds on Halál; CLW (1d8+1=3) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 3/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 3/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 2/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 0/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

Halál's breathing eases somewhat as Firvin's spell takes hold. "Thanks, Firvin. Shall we see if we can still get to the little nasty?" He pauses for a short moment, then continues, "Sorry about the snappish demand . . . put it down to battlefield frustration?"

Without waiting for an answer, as though embarrassed about exposing himself even that much, Halál moves to the door and tries to open it.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to the Door
Swift: Change Judgement to _Sacred Protection_
Move: Try the door (If it's locked he'll try to force it)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Protection_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC: Door is at N10 guess it is a little hard to see, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC: So it is - my bad, and previous post soon to be has been amended.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2011)

Assuming the door was opened

Toddy goes in the building, continues left, and bites at the beast, missing once again.

Marshan channels positive healing energy and enters the building.
[sblock=actions]Map blind inside but assuming L10 for Toddy and M11 for Marshan[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged:Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*2* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * Trait: *Dirty Fighting +1 trait bonus to flank damage*

Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

Halál moves to the door and puts a shoulder to it. The flimsy door burst off it's hinges and falls to the floor inside the house. 
_
"Aieeeee!" _a womans voice screams from a doorway inside the house. Gergori outside hears the scream and looks to the door beside him. Steeling his resolve he finds it to be open. 

Marshan heals the still bleeding tengu after Firvin stepped in to help. Then the guardian and his eidolon run into the house to find Jack sitting there nursing his leg.Toddy takes a snap at the creature but misses as Jack steps up swinging it's curved dagger.



Current Status:
Marshan  - full HP
Jack 9/26 HP
Gergori panicked 0/5 (remember your sword was dropped in the alley)
Firvin - mage armor
Halál - -1HP
Toddy - -3HP

OOC: Group is up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna moves around behind the Tengu to see the jumping creature and point again at him singing another Elven arcane incantation, _"Odulen an len eithad__!"_

A pin point of light streaks from her out stretched finger to slam into the winged creature for minor damage.


[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain Bardic performance
*Move Action:* Move to H17
*Standard Action:* Cast Magic Missile; Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Whip

*Bardic Performance:* 2/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 3/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 1/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 0/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 2, 2011)

Toddy takes revenge for the stinging blade, and full attacks with one of them landing.

"Stay back from that demon woman!  Its blade is sharp!" as Marshan moves between the woman and the beast before swinging his hammer at the beast and missing again.

[sblock=actions]SK: Going because Mowgli should be on vacation by now.
Toddy: full attack of claw/claw/bite with IC
Marshan: Move 15' to I12, std attack with IC[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 armor)  *AC: 12 (not in armor at bar) **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged:Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/*1* remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/*2* remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * Trait: *Dirty Fighting +1 trait bonus to flank damage*

Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: *3*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

OOC: Thought to end this but Halál missed. Having trouble figuring up his pluses to hit also, but I digress. GE door is open so no need to spend move action to enter. Bet you wish you had those bombs now LOL. Jack down to 1/26 throw anything time?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

Gregori is angry.  Shaking off the fear that clouded his mind he realizes the creature that he vaguely recalls Halal calling Jack used some sort of magic on him.  And that is a violation he can't forgive.  Hearing commotion coming from within the house Gregori slips off his pack and moves through the door and into the house.  Drawing one of his throwing axes Gregori surveys the scene.  Seeing Jack in the clear he throws his axe.  His anger and the distance work against him and the axe flies wide of the mark the stick quivering in the wall.  "You...!"

[sblock=Actions]Free: drop pack
Move: enter house to N8
Free: draw throwing axe
Standard: throw axe[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* throwing axe (longsword on ground in previous spot)
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions* panicked[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Thought to end this but Halál missed. Having trouble figuring up his pluses to hit also, but I digress.




OOC: He's only +3 w/ the Sabre (+1 STR, +1 _Judgement of Sacred Justice_, +1 _Inspire Courage_).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Jack screams in frustration and the energy starts to once again crackle around his teeth, bring a smile to his lips. He steps away from Toddy and looks to be blowing the eidolon a kiss goodbye.

But instead of a smooch a fan of flame escapes the things mouth and engulfs Toddy and Marshan. And again the woman screams and stands in stark terror at the demon in her home.

When the flames clear and the screaming dies down Toddy is lying on the floor unconsious and Marshan is seriously burned.

Marshan takes 7HP dmg
Toddy at -4HP and unconsious
Halál takes 3HP dmg


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2011)

Halál moves into the room as the flames recede, swinging his sabre at the slippery fae . . . and missing. He focuses his will, armoring himself once more with Pharasma's blessings.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to G14
Standard: Attack (1d20+5=14)
Swift: Shift to _Judgement of Sacred Protection_
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16 (13 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre (+4, 1d8+2, 19-20/x2)

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Protection_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna pokes her head in through the doorway, singing another Elven arcane incantation, _"Odulen an len eithad__!"_

A pin point of light streaks from her out stretched finger to slam into the winged creature for minor damage once again.


[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Maintain Bardic performance
*Move Action:* Stow whip
*Standard Action:* Cast Magic Missile; Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 1/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 3/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 0/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 0/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Knew that would end this... 

I have to go to work I will decide on which write up to use for the IC. Please wait to post there till I have updated it, thanks.

Good fight everyone Jack was a CR3 - Anyone interested in his stats?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Firvin's half-elven ears pick up something strange coming from the ceiling. Looking up just in time she sees a multi-legged bug drop down from the ceiling to land on Toddy's back.

"Watch out!" she cries causing Halál to look up and Gergori to look over. Halál spots another as it comes up from behind the warrior. "AWK! There's another!"

OOC: INIT rolls are above - Centipedes moved this round. Firvin and Halál to finish the surprise round then it will be round 1


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna looks past Toddy and points a finger at the creature next to Gregori arcane incantation, _"Dago din__!"_

*<<ZAPP!>>*

The lightning crackles and scorches the creature.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Knowledge Check (1d20+3=15)
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack C9; Lighting Ray (1d20+3=18,  1d6+1=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 17 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 4/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

The bird-man snaps a dagger into his hand from the spring-loaded sheath at his wrist. His arm flies out, sending a dagger across the room at the centipede on Toddy's back.

[sblock=Actions]
Immediate: Arm Dagger
Attack (1d20-1=12) for (hopefully) Damage (1d4+1d6=4).
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sawtooth Sabre

*Active Judgements:* _Sacred Destruction_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

Firvin's ray kills the bug as it advances on Gergori. It "pops" in a spray of ichor across the warrior's shield.

 Halál doesn't have any such luck as a bucking Toddy causes his throw to miss. The creature leaves the eidolon's back and rears up ready to attack.

INIT ORDER:
Marshan
Toddy
Gergori
Bug
Firvin
 Halál 

Notes: 
perrinmiller - the ray is a range touch attack and lucky cuze you were shooting into melee and your know check is high enough to know everything about the centipede

creature AC 14(12 touch) - HP 5


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 5, 2011)

Marshan swings his hammer, attempting to squash the bug against the wall, just missing.  Toddy turns on the bug and both claws tear into it.  Just as he is biting, he wonders how awful crypt bugs must taste, and pulls back before sinking his teeth in.  "That's how you do it boss."
[sblock=actions]Marshan: std attack; Toddy: Claw/Claw/bite[/sblock][sblock=mini stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 18
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Need to get off here and head to work. So I just copy pasted the fight into the IC. 

You all may post up there how you open the non-trapped, non-locked (they have been broken by acid) sarcopagus and I will tell you what you all find tonight or tomorrow morning.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

The music starts to play and everyone walks towards the gazebo in a fine mood. 

buzzzzzz.....buzzzzzz....

As everyone nears they see they are coming in towards the rear of the festivities. A dancing area has been made up on the other side and the impromptu band plays along with their backs to the group for now.

buzzzzzz....buzzzzzzz.....

"What is that? It almost sounds like bees trying to sing." Firvin asks looking around but not seeing anything.

"I don't know, but... Ouch! Something bit me!" Toddy exclaims. "And now it's stuck to me!" 

Halál moves quickly over and suddenly let's out a shout of his own. "AWWKKK!!Stirges!" the tengu shouts knowing the beast that is now clamped on his shoulder.







[sblock=OOC] Ouch is right. Touch attack vs Flat-footed AC (or 10 for whoever they attack). All rolls in above post. Needed to know before posting. Halál and Toddy both take 1 point CON dmg.

Giving a free monster know roll so you all know about the attached AC and grappling rules for them. INIT for the stirges is 14 if no one beats that they will drain CON again and it will be your turn anyway so no reason to wait for them to post. 

Just roll your INIT and post your actions please. Sorting out the mess is my job, LOL.

OH and Firvin needs to make a Perform skill check please.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 20, 2011)

Toddy bites and claws back at the overgrown insect, scoring one hit, but not killing it.

Marshan draws a dagger and readies to attack one as it approaches.
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 **
**HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Create Water, Light, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Protection from Evil
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
 * 
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 5 *CON 11*
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2011)

Halál spends a few precious seconds flailing about in surprise before gathering his scattered wits and recognizing that he's been hit as well. He drops a dagger to hand from its wrist sheath and sets to killing the overgrown bloodsucker on his shoulder. He sends a quick prayer to Pharasma to guide his hand. His attempt to touch the stirge with his empty hand is a miserable failure . . . his hand thrashes the air but fails to find the foe. However, his patron answers his call and guides his dagger straight to the creature; the point pierces it's abdomen and he drives the blade home.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=11)
Swift: Activate _Judgement of Sacred Justice_ (+1 Attack)
Swift (Replaces Move): Draw dagger from spring loaded wrist sheath
Standard: Dagger, Bleeding Touch (1d20+1=16, 1d20-3=1) for (1d4+2=5) Damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (11/11 due to 2 pts CON dmg)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Active Judgements:* _Judgement of Sacred Justice_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (4/5), Judgements (0/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 20, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna sees what looks like a giant mosquito trying to suck out Halál's blood and points a finger while her melodious voice calls out an arcane incantation, _"Odulen an len eithad__!"_

The pin point of magic light zooms from her finger and slams into the little winged menace.  She draws her dagger, just in case one of the creatures comes at her.

[sblock=Actions]Take 10 on Perform(+6)=16
Initiative (1d20+5=22)
*Move Action:* Draw dagger
*Standard Action:* Magic Missile Stirge on Halál; Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 13 w/out Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep

*Current Weapon in Hand:* None

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 3/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

OCC: Sorry no map SK(another one of these short and sweet fights I think) there are only two stirges and both attached to someone. You may help Toddy if you wish on your characters turn, I think the other is handled.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2011)

Gregori looks around scowling as he tries to determine what direction the threat is coming from (because this is _Ustalav_, there's always a threat).  Seeing the stirges and hearing Halal name them he glances at his longsword with more than a little doubt.  Instead he draws out his throwing axe as he moves to assist Toddy and attacks the stirge attached to him.

"Stirges?  These are Ustalavan Mosquito-Hawks!"

[sblock=Actions]Move: approach Toddy
Free: draw throwing axe
Standard: attack stirge[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* throwing axe
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2011)

Combat Over!

WoW 6 seconds and done. Very efficient this group is. 

Here is a game mechanics breakdown I will be sending the fluff to the IC thread in a minute.

Firvin casts magic missile (dmg=4) at Halál's critter. 
Stirge drains blood from Halál. -2 CON total.
Stirge drains blood from Toddy. -2 CON total.
Halál finishes off the stirge on him (dmg=5).
Gergori steps up and kills Toddy's stirge (dmg=6).
Toddy claws the remains of the beast off his back.
Marshan watches for more but does not see any threats.

I rolled Firvin's perform check (rolled a 20 - my third in the past two days - very odd). Will add that info in the fluff if I can get EnWorld to act right.

HM


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 21, 2011)

OOC: I had put some distance between Marshan and Toddy while walking to the party, so I didn't feel appropriate to close and attack in the first round.  Marshan also feels quite naked without his big weapons.  

I once had a GM throw 22 stirges at us as a first level party.  He thought that fight was "balanced". After that fight, before resting, we ran into a vampire spawn with minions.  Didn't stay in his game long.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 24, 2011)

*Marshan and Toddy*

Marshan and Toddy's current status[sblock=actions]Cast mage armor on Toddy before approaching the gate[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Marshan got 22 of 24 (ooc thread #474) needed to identify the blue arrows.  Unless Firvin makes her roll to identify them, we need to wake Kendra.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrow
2 Blue Arrows ~ (unidentified, moderate conjuration)
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

So the DC is 24 and you got a 22?  How about an aid another to get that extra +2?  I don't think Gregori can help with that...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2011)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (1 pt CON dmg)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Active Judgements:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
04 Arrows (Silver)
03 Arrows (+1)
03 Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)
01 Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)

02 Daggers

01 Haunt Siphon

01 Potion (CLW)

01 Scroll (Detect Undead)
01 Scroll (Hide from Undead)
01 Scroll (Protection from Evil)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 25, 2011)

Gregori's statblock

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* throwing axe
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna has delayed the casting of her _Mage Armor_ initially, saving it for the last possible moment before entering the prison where danger could attack suddenly.  She is not too keen on having it expire at a particularly inconvenient moment.

She stands ready with her longbow in hand.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* None yet

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

Equipment:  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 28, 2011)

As the door swings open...

OCC: Surprise Round and the only one not surprised is Toddy. If the eidolon's INIT beats the swarms below please post an action.

monsters AC 14 (T14/FF12) HP: 16


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2011)

[sblock=surprised]Toddy has init +2, so couldn't beat it.
As far as I am concerned, you can add init rolls to the gm rolled list too.  If not, I included a couple init rolls below.  Will go with yours if you do roll.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 13*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

In spite of being on 'high alert,' or possibly _because_ he's trying so hard to watch everything, Halál is slow to react when Marshan breaks the tower door.

Initiative (1d20+4=6)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (1 pt CON dmg)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Active Judgements:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
04 Arrows (Silver)
03 Arrows (+1)
03 Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)
01 Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)

02 Daggers

01 Haunt Siphon

01 Potion (CLW)

01 Scroll (Detect Undead)
01 Scroll (Hide from Undead)
01 Scroll (Protection from Evil)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna is quick to react, but not fast enough.

Initiative (1d20+5=21)
[sblock=Actions]







*OOC:*


I think Firvin would be at M13 next to Gregori. Shes a coward and stays in the back.






*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* None yet

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 6/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

Equipment:  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

... Toddy catches a few squeaks before a swarm of s tiny rats burst through the doorway. Gergori, Firvin, and Halál watch in horror as the eidolon and his master are engulfed in a sea of small furry bodies.

The eidolon keeps his wits but barely.

OCC: Toddy's surprise round action then start of round 1.EDIT and distraction save DC 12 (sorry)

[sblock=INIT]
So far...

Swarm
Firivin
Toddy
Marshan
Halál

just need a roll GE[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Gregori is taken off guard by the swarm of rats now engulfing Marshan and Toddy.

"Rats?!  I _hate_ rats!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holywater flask
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 29, 2011)

"Rats!  Get them off me!"  Toddy moves out of the swarm, bucking and kicking.[sblock=action]Move to H10[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 11*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 5
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

The eidolon moves as far away as he can from the swarm, trailing rats as he moves. When he reaches the wall near the tower he turns and sets himself to help Marshan out. (Or there will  be no more blueberry tarts.)

The swarm moves up the Priest of Erastil's legs biting and clawing as they seek to drown him in a mass of squeaks and fur.

OCC: Group is up.

[sblock=Status]
posted in INIT order

```
Charater      AC    HP   InHand/Conditions
Swarm         14  16/16  none/none
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
To[COLOR=White]ddy         [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Cyan]18[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]05[/COLOR]/[/COLOR]06  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Orange]08[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none   
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none
Halál         15  12/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna beginning singing a song of inspiration and moves behind Gregori for protection.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to N14
*Standard Action:* Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)
*Free Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 5/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2011)

*Toddy and Marshan*

"Two can play at the biting and clawing game!"  Toddy steps forward back towards the pile and starts clawing and chewing on the little beasts.

Marshan moves out of the pile, but is too distracted to attack back.[sblock=actions]Toddy: 5' step to I11, claw/claw/bite. Marshan move to M11[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 8*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 5
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Gregori steps up to the swarm of rats and attacks with a long, sweeping blow.  He tries to add extra force to the strike which throws off his aim a bit but not enough to miss entirely.  Rat bodies, chopped and severed, spray out continuing the arc of his strike.

[sblock=Actions]free: 5 ft step to L13
standard: attack swarm w/ Power attack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holy water
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2011)

The bird man also steps up, surmising that his bow will be almost useless against this foe. He takes the bow in one hand and slams his cestus into . . . the ground, narrowly missing his toe.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (1 pt CON dmg)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Active Judgements:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
04 Arrows (Silver)
03 Arrows (+1)
03 Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)
01 Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)

02 Daggers

01 Haunt Siphon

01 Potion (CLW)

01 Scroll (Detect Undead)
01 Scroll (Hide from Undead)
01 Scroll (Protection from Evil)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Halál is surprised when one rat takes a bite at his feathered arm as he pulls his cestus from the dirt. Then another, and another, and then three more. 

The mass of rats moves towards the tengu and he swings and punches, trying to keep from getting swarmed in as Marshan has. <rolling AoO> 

The bites and scratches bring little trickles of blood all about the two adventurers. <swarm dmg>

OCC: Group is up.

[sblock=Status]
posted in INIT order

```
Charater      AC    HP   InHand/Conditions
Swarm         14  [COLOR=Red]07[/COLOR]/16  none/none
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
To[COLOR=White]ddy         18  [COLOR=Orange]0[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]/[/COLOR]06  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Red]06[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none   
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none
Halál         15  [COLOR=Orange]08[/COLOR]/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

"Awk! Off me, _rongy ember_! Back in your hole!" Halál flails about ineffectively with his cestus, but cannot seem to land a solid blow for fear of hitting himself as the rats crawl over him!

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack (1d20+1=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 08/12 (1 pt CON Damage)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow, Cestus

*Active Judgements:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
04 Arrows (Silver)
03 Arrows (+1)
03 Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)
01 Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)

02 Daggers

01 Haunt Siphon

01 Potion (CLW)

01 Scroll (Detect Undead)
01 Scroll (Hide from Undead)
01 Scroll (Protection from Evil)
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 2, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]HM, you missed Toddy's move to I11 and Marshan's move to M11 in post #363.  That would put Marshan outside the swarm, but still nauseated until his turn.  IF the swarm chose to follow him 10' instead of moving just 5', it would have drawn AoOs from Toddy, Gregori and Halal.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna stops singing, yet the song lingers in the air.

"After you guys attack, back away and I will try to zap if it is still alive."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Delay until after Halál
*Standard Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg) 2 more rounds lingering

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 5/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

Halal heeds Firvin's wise words and takes a step (5' Step) back after his attack.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 2, 2011)

Zapping doesn't sound nice, so Toddy just bites at the retreating swarm once before pulling back.  Marshan steps back to get his needed separation and slams his hammer down.
[sblock=actions]Toddy bite at reach, move from I11 to F12, Marshan 5' step from M11 to N11, std hammer[/sblock]
[sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 8*, maybe 6
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 5
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2011)

Gregori again steps forward but tries to leave a clear line of sight for Firvin.  He again swings his longsword in a long, low arc and rat bodies again fly wide.  He growls with a savage glee until he sees the swarm is not yet dissipating.

[sblock=Actions]free: 5 ft step to K12
standard: attack swarm w/ Power attack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holy water
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

OCC: Correct I did miss the moves sorry. I have reprised the map and updated it - we are currently awaiting Firvin's delay action. 

Also I have updated the status to the current at the point of the delay. Accounting for Gergori's damage and the fact that Marshan did not take any from the swarm this round. Thanks for the heads up.

[sblock=Status]
posted in INIT order

```
Charater      AC    HP   InHand/Conditions
Swarm         14  [COLOR=Red]01[/COLOR]/16  none/none
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
To[COLOR=White]ddy         18  [COLOR=Orange]0[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]/[/COLOR]06  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Orange]08[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none   
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none
Halál         15  [COLOR=Orange]08[/COLOR]/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna takes the opening between her companions and points a finger to send an arc of lightning across the distance to try and finish off the swarm.

"Pesky things are hard to kill apparently."

She moves around behind Marshan, putting him between the swarm and herself.
[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch attack (includes -4 penalty into melee); Ray of Frost-> Lightning (1d20=10,  1d3+1=2)
*Move Action:* Move to P11
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg) 2 more rounds lingering

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 5/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2011)

The swarm takes the lightning dead center, sending a few rats flying but not scattering them like Firvin had hoped. <just a fluffed up miss>
 
The rats continue towards Halál and edge their way closer to Marshan as well. They continue with their feast of young tengu. <please don't forget distraction save Fort DC 12>

OCC: Group is up

[sblock=Status]
posted in INIT order

```
Charater      AC    HP   InHand/Conditions
Swarm         14  [COLOR=Red]01[/COLOR]/16  none/none
To[COLOR=White]ddy         18  [COLOR=Orange]0[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]/[/COLOR]06  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Orange]08[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none   
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none
Halál         15  [COLOR=Orange]02[/COLOR]/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 3, 2011)

Toddy keeps pace with the swarm and bites again, chewing on several rats and dispersing the mob.    After the rats have skittered away, Marshan gathers people close and channels the power of Erastil to heal his comrades. 
[sblock=actions]Toddy 5' step to J11, bite with reach[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 12*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/3 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage still lingering.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Combat over will see to updating the IC as soon as I can.

[sblock=Status]

```
Toddy         18  [COLOR=Orange]05[/COLOR]/06  none/mage armor
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Orange]12[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none   
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none
Halál         15  [COLOR=Red]06[/COLOR]/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

The strange weapon looks and feels evil as it hovers in the air above the stone and swings back and forth a few times.







OCC: monster has gone already for this round. Please post INITs and actions to see who goes before whom. Or you may delay to let others go and see what they do.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 8, 2011)

Unsure of which action to take against this foe, Marshan studies it for a second.
[sblock=actions]Knowledge Religion to identify, Delay[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 12*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/3 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage still lingering.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2011)

Halál coolly raises his bow and lets an arrow fly, even as he wracks his brain for understanding of the thing that's threatening them.

(IC crapped out - using ENWorld roller for Attacks . . . OK, obviously even if he _had_ hit you'd ignore that damage roll )

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=22)

Knowledge (Local, Nature, Planes, Religion) (1d20+6=19)
Standard: Longbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Halál Árnyéka
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 12/12 (1 pt CON Dmg)
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 
*Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +8 (+9 vs. Traps), *Sense Motive:* +7

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Active Judgements:* _None_

*Special Abilities:* Bleeding Touch (5/5), Judgements (1/1)

*Prayers Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Orisons:* Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Sift, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith

*Consumables*
20 Arrows (Normal)
04 Arrows (Silver)
03 Arrows (+1)
03 Arrows (+1 Ghost Touch)
01 Arrows (+1 Undead Bane)

02 Daggers

01 Haunt Siphon

01 Potion (CLW)

01 Scroll (Detect Undead)
01 Scroll (Hide from Undead)
01 Scroll (Protection from Evil)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 8, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*

Firvinianna asks, "What is that thing?  Undead?"

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+5=20)
*Free Action:* Talking & Knowledge (non Arcana) (1d20+3=11)
*Move Action:* delay until we get results of Knowledge checks
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 5/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2011)

"What is that thing, boys?"

[sblock=Actions]delay for knowledge check results[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holy water
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

[sblock=Halál] Your know local check helps you to remember from research that before Harrowstone fell into ruin it carried out death sentences by, execution by scythe. Here is where those beheadings must have taken place and that must have been the weapon that performed them.[/sblock]

[sblock=Marshan]The weapon is haunted by some malevolent spirit. This makes it susceptible to damage from positive energy as if it were undead. And it can be detected with an _detect undead_ spell. [/sblock]

[sblock=Firvin]This weapon has construct traits.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gergori]You can make a know arcana check for this as it looks like it might be a construct of some sort.[/sblock]

OCC:INIT goes:

Monster
Halál
Toddy
Firvin
Marshan
Gergori


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 9, 2011)

Toddy doesn't see a solid body or hands to bite, so he stays back and waits for orders.
[sblock=actions]Toddy delays[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> "What is that thing, boys?"




"Looks like the scythe they used to execute prisoners back when the prison was still open! But is it real?" The Tengu quickly draws and nocks another arrow, preparing to fire again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Since the spoiler blocks divide up what we know individually, I was waiting on the person that knows the creature is somewhat undead to share that info and answer Firvin's question. But, I guess it doesn't matter after all as she is not going to get close enough to use Disrupt Undead this round.





Firvinianna moves up onto the balcony, past Toddy.

"Whatever it is, it shares the traits of a magical construct."

She begins singing an inspirational song to bolster her companions' morale.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to D3
*Standard Action:* Inspire Courage +1[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________




Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 9, 2011)

"It is a haunted weapon!  Positive energy will harm the spirit inside." as he moves forward and invokes a positive energy burst the harm the undead manifestation.








*OOC:*


In a surprise round, I have to wait for my initiative before shouting out useful knowledge info.





[sblock=actions]move 30' to K5, positive energy burst to harm undead dc11[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 12*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/2 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage still lingering.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we in a surprise round?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2011)

OCC: No we are not it is Rd-1.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2011)

Gregori doesn't like the looks of this thing but he rushes forward anyway stopping just short of the thing Marshan says is some sort of haunted weapon.

[sblock=Actions]move: J3[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holy water
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Marshan and Gergori move towards the haunted weapon while Firvin starts to sing and Halál takes a shot at the thing. The arrow misses as positive energy explodes out from the priest towards the thing.

Toddy watches and knows that the energy is not particularly strong but it does send small cracks along the handle of the cursed weapon. He curses his indecision and gets ready to join the fight, as the scythe moves towards Marshan ready to retaliate for the cleric hurting it.


[sblock=Status]
*POSTED  in INIT order
Inspire Courage in play.*

```
[U]Character     AC   HP    InHand/Condition[/U]
monster       18  [COLOR=Yellow]20[/COLOR]/21  none/none
Halál         15  [COLOR=Red]06[/COLOR]/12  s.bow/[CON -1]
Firivin       13  11/11  l.bow/none
Marshan       14  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]/13  l.hammer/none
Gergori       18  14/14  l.sword&h.water/none 
Toddy         [COLOR=Plum]18 [/COLOR] [COLOR=Yellow]05[/COLOR]/06  none/[COLOR=Plum][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Toddy's INIT has dropped to last. So he may take an action for last round and this round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, I think you forgot to heal the good guys 3HP from the Channel Energy.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OCC: Always thought it was an either or thing. Either you heal or you harm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmm, really?  As I read it the positive energy either heals (normal people) or harms (undead) you if you are targeted. Since he doesn't have selective targeting it washes over everyone within range. But I could be wrong, I suppose.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sadly (for us): "A good cleric (or one who worships a good deity) channels positive energy and can choose to deal damage to undead creatures or to heal living creatures."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I should have read one more paragraph.  It is pretty clear.  I haven't run into a situation with my cleric channeling positive energy with wounded people and undead within range.  In hindsight, that 1 point of damage versus healing 5 on us wasn't a good trade, but that's luck for you.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 14, 2011)

After seeing the weapon crack a bit, Toddy decides to go in and attack the weapon itself, biting it.
[sblock=actions]Last round's actions, Move to K2, bite[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]  *Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 12*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/2 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage still lingering.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium, move 40'
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Toody's teeth snap at the wood but do no damage (save to his own teeth). 

"Ow! This thing is tough!" the eidolon shouts to everyone.

i.e. hardness 10 - Everyone can go now for round 2


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2011)

Gregori isn't sure positioning will mean much against this thing but he also doesn't want to block line of sight for the casters so he circles a bit and closes in to attack.

"Anyone have a plan on how to kill this thing?"

NOTE: forgot to include Inspire Courage in the rolls below.

[sblock=Actions]move: K2 > L3
Standard: power attack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Gregori Ostov* (full sheet)
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) (+2 w/ mutagen)
*HP:* 14 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* longsword & holy water
-- longsword +5 (1d8+4 19-20/x2); Power Attack: longsword +4 (1d8+6 19-20/x2)
-- [Str Mutagen] longsword +7 (1d8+6); PA: longsword +6 (1d8+8)
-- cestus

*Extracts Prepared* Cure Light Wounds, Enlarge
*Mutagen Prepared* Strength

*Special conditions*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

On hearing Marshan's proclamation that positive energy will damage the thing, Halál one-hands his bow, placing the fist holding it over the spiraling birthmark on his chest, and extends his other clawed hand to point at the ghostly scythe. A beam of coruscating energy pulses from his outstretched palm and slams into it.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Disrupt Undead

(I'm assuming that since the spell description specifically states it's a beam of positive energy, it will harm the thing. Also, didn't take the -4 on the Attack Roll, 'cause Halál doesn't particularly care if he hits his buddies with this - it won't hurt 'em.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2011)

*Firvinianna Laali, Half Drow Elven Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Yeah, I like that idea, Mowgli.  It seems to pass the sanity check at least.  And, I think you get to add +1 morale bonus on damage too.





Firvinianna steps closer to get into range and tries a spell of her own, letting the song linger in the air.

"I think Halál has the idea.  Maybe some holy water will help."

She points her finger and casts her spell to _Disrupt Undead_, but the ray misses wide.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to F3
*Standard Action:* Ranged Touch: Disrupt Undead: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7; 1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +5
*AC:* 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch, 17 with Mage Armor)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +3 (+5 vs. Enchantments)
+1 for all with Resistance; Immune to Magical Sleep
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage (+1 Att/Dmg) for 2 more rounds.

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longbow

*Bardic Performance:* 4/6 rounds remaining (lingering +2 rounds); Inspire Courage +1, Fascinate, Countersong, Distraction
*Elemental Ray:* 5/5 Remaining (Turn any elemental spell into Electricity)
*Cantrips: *Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound, Message, Light, Prestidigitation
*Sorcerer 1st Level Spells:* 4/4 remaining; Mage Armor, Magic Missile
*Bard 1st Level Spells:* 2/2 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Grease

*Equipment:*  Sunrod, CLW Potion (2), Lessor Restoration Potion, +1 Arrows (4), Silver Arrows (4), Flasks of Holy Water (2), Haunt Siphon[/sblock]___________________________________________





Firvinianna Laali


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 15, 2011)

Having limited positive energy resources, Marshan steps back a bit and swings his hammer at the weapon.[sblock=actions]5' step to J5, swing[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]*Marshan ~* Perception: +4; Stealth: +2; Initiative: +2; Low Light vision
*AC:* 14/12 (12 Touch, 12 Flat-footed)  (2 Dex, 2 leather armor)  *AC: 14 *
*HP:* 13 Current *HP: 12*
CMB: 2 CMD: 14 Fort: +3 Reflex: +2 Will: +3; +2 vs. Enchantment

*Current Weapons in Hand:* 
MW Lucerne Hammer +2, d12+3 @10' reach; Enlarged: MW Luc Hammer +2, 3d6+4 @15-20' reach
Cestus +2, d4+1 at 5' reach, offhand; When Enlarged: Cestus +2, d6+1 at 5-10' reach
Longbow +2, d8
Dagger +2, d4+1

*Skills:* +4 Perception, +1 Sense Motive, +2 Stealth; Combat Reflexes
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Message, Open/Close
*.Orisons:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
*Summoner 1st Level Spells:* 2/*1* remaining; Mage Armor, Grease
*Cleric 1st Level Spells:* 3; Enlarge Self*, Detect Undead, Deathwatch
Domain Power: 4/4 remaining; Enlarge self as a swift action for 1 round
Summoner Monster I: 4/4 remaining; std action SLA summon, (1 min), Celestial dog, celestial eagle
*Channel Energy:* 4/2 remaining; 1d6 in a 30' burst, 4/day, DC 11, Not Selective; Does not provoke AoO
Consumables:
20 normal arrows ~ 8 blunt arrows ~ 4 large sized arrows, more on Toddy
4 Silver Arrows ~ silver
3 White Arrows ~ +1 arrows
2 Blue Arrows ~ +1 ghost touch arrows
1 Black Arrow ~ +1 undead bane arrows
1 Haunt Siphon
1 Hide from Undead scroll (2nd CL, 20 minutes)

Active Enhancements: +1 Attack/Damage/Fear Saves, Firvin's Inspire Courage still lingering.
*
Toddy ~ *Perception: +4; Stealth: +6; Initiative: +2; Darkvision 60 ft; Size: medium
*AC:* 14/18 (12 Touch, 12 flat-footed) (2 Dex, 2 NA, usually 4 Mage Armor) Current AC: *18* for 2 hours
*HP:* 6 Current HP: 6
CMB: 3 CMD: 15 Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +0 
Natural Weapons: Bite +3, d6+2 @10' reach; Claw +3, d4+2; Claw +3, d4+2 
Skills: +14 Acrobatics, +4 Perception, +0 Sense Motive, +6 Stealth
Feats/Evolutions: Combat Reflexes,  Skilled[Acrobatics](1),Claws(legs)(1), Reach(bite)(1)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 18, 2011)

Toddy moves around to provide flank and taunts the floating weapon.
[sblock=actions]Move to N3, fight defensively, not bite the weapon because that hurts. (Flank not effective, but Toddy don't know that)
I was waiting on Gregori, but just realized he already went.[/sblock]


----------

